#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-03
<elias_a> Päivää! Mistäs mä tiedän onko Firestarter käynnissä vai ei?
<elias_a> No - eipä sitä ole siellä jos sitä ei ole asennettu.
<Tm_T> elias_a: ps aux | grep -i firestarter
<elias_a> Tm_T: Kiitos - tajusin itsekin :)
<elias_a> smoinen: Meillä on nyt sitten Ouch-phook 2007 mailiserverinä. Ei SSL-IMAPia.
<elias_a> Joten saattaapi jäädä joitakin viestejä huomaamatta.
<czr> ouch-phook?
<elias_a> czr: Ekskankee, exchange, Outlook (eli ouch-phook, äännetään "fuck")
<czr> kyl exchangessa saa ssl-imapin
<elias_a> Eipä tartte etsi-toimintoa käyttää.
<elias_a> czr: Niin saa jos se on päällä. TUossa ei ole.
<czr> pitaa konffata toki erikseen mut silti.
<smoinen> elias_a: onnittelut ;)
<elias_a> smoinen: Kiitän! Tästä on hyvä jatkaa änkyröintiä.
<czr> ainahan sa voit pyytaa exchangen yllapitoa avaamaan sen palvelun?
<czr> tosin imaps ilman oikeaa sertia on vahan .. turha. oikeat sertit taas maksaa rahaa.
<elias_a> czr: Osuit naulan kantaan. Kuvasin tämän ongelman kyllä etukäteen. Nyt katsotaan, että avataanko se IMAPS vai ei.
<czr> oishan se ikävää jos ohi joutuis huitomaan :-). onnea matkaan
<elias_a> czr: Kiitän!
<elias_a> JAa - toimii tuossa sentään hakutoiminto.
<elias_a> Se on sentään hyvä.
<elias_a> http://taskumuro.com/nokia-kehittaa-linux-pohjaista-kayttojarjestelmaa-halpapuhelimiin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JnYMdr -> Nokia kehittää Linux-pohjaista käyttöjärjestelmää halpapuhelimiin – TaskuMuro
<elias_a> Mites ny suu pannaan?
<czr> varmaan siten et OT ois parempi tälle? :-)
<elias_a> Totta. Kuten OWA-jutuillekin jos OT on offtopic.
<shanttu> mitenkäs näkee milloin koko ubuntu on asennettu?
<inz> shanttu, /lost+found:in päiväys on aika hyvä vinkki yleensä
<shanttu> inz, kiitokset.
<mjr> sudo tune2fs -l /dev/juuripartitio | grep created voi olla luotettavampi
<inz> on joo
<tale> elias_a: Vaikka firestarter ei ole käynnissä, sillä tehty palomuuri toimii kyllä koska se käyttää iptablesia joka on kernelissä mukana.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos tiedosta! Se saattaa selittää sen, miksi tavun tavua ei liiku, vaikka VPN-yhteys näyttää aukeavan oikein.
<Finnish> On nää HP:n läppärit aika uskomattomia. Tää on 2008 lopulla ostettua amd dualcore, turion. Tässä on nyt 11.10 sisässä ja viimeinkin näkyy lämpölukemat conkyssa, aiemmissa versioissa ei näkyny. Kone ollu päällä normikäytössä nyt about neljä tuntia ja mitään erikoisempaa ei oo touhuttu. Lämpötila 90C...
<Lasolin> :D
<Finnish> Käsittämätöntä
<czr> ehkä se onkin mad dualcore
<inz> Finnish, auttaisko imuri tai paineilmaspray?
<inz> Finnish, ja tietysti se lämpötila voi olla väärin ;)
<Finnish> Imuria täytyy tarjota jossain vaiheessa, en oo aikoihin tätä hooveeraannu
<Finnish> No kyllä tuossa pohjassa vois kananmunan paistaa
<Finnish> Auttais varmaan jos ois toi sisäänottoaukko ilman suhteen vähän paremmassa paikassa
<Olotila> sain serverin asennettua
<Olotila> mutta startx menee mustaan ruutuun
<Iltsu> mitäs äksän logit sanoo
<Olotila> mutta tärkeämpi homma on, miten saan mountattua cd-aseman?
<Iltsu> onks gdm tms asennettun
<Olotila> voin tuota ihmetellä myöhemmin jos saan vaan yhet ajurit laitettua
<Olotila> gdm?
<Iltsu> gnome display manager aka kirjautusmisruutu
<Olotila> on asennettu
<Olotila> joo
<Olotila> näyttönä on full hd telkkari
<Olotila> 1920x1080
<orava> onkos joku onnistunut käyttämään irssiä proxyna esim pidginille?
<skfin> No siis irssiproxy
<skfin> Sama se on että mille clientille sitä käyttää proxyna
<skfin> http://linux.fi/wiki/Irssiproxy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YteP0T -> Irssiproxy – Linux.fi
<Olotila> saanko komentoriviltä jotenkin nettiin komennon outputin?
<Olotila> teenkö ensin txt tiedoston tai jotain?
<re-G> Olotila: oisko copy/paste :)
<Olotila> siis nettiin?
<Olotila> siis komentoriviltä?
<re-G> Olotila: mitä on netti
<Olotila> että saisin outputin jonkin linkin taakse
<Olotila> on esim. upload text -nettisivu
<re-G> no mikset voi copy/pasteta vaikka pastebiniin
<Olotila> pastebin?
<Olotila> eli jotenki pastebin komento ?
<Olotila> vai miten se menee
<Olotila> ei ole semmosta komentoa
<Olotila> pastebin
<Olotila> google selittää hurjana kaikkea mahtavaa muttei kerro miten sitä käytetään
<Olotila> komento on dpkg -i tiedostonimi
<Echramath> Siis copy/pastea tuonne pastebinsaitille.
<Echramath> Terminaalin kanssa riittää maalata teksti hiirellä ja painaa keskinapilla sit siellä selaimessa.
<Olotila> ei ole hiirtä
<Olotila> ei ole pastebinsiteä
<Olotila> on vain komentoriv
<Echramath> Aaa.
<Olotila> selvis jo
<Olotila> komento | pastebinit
<Olotila> eli ei että "copy/paste"
<Olotila> vaan komento tolppa pastebinit
<Echramath> Onhan se näppärää jos se on tuotteistettu.
<Olotila> no on
<Olotila> kuville kun sais kans
<Olotila> upload screenshot on aika hyvä saitti
<Echramath> Tietysti tuon kolme riviä perliä, luultavasti.
<Echramath> ...yllättävän pitkä pätkä pythonia.
<Olotila> tuo kuulostais aika hauskalta jossain toisessa asiayhteydessä
<tale> On myös komento pastebinit
<tale> Ai olikin tuo jo mainittu.
<lemonade_> koskahan sitä uskaltaisi kokeilla btrfs:ää oikealla datalla? onko kokemuksia?
<tale> lemonade: Sitten kun muut on ensin kokeillut kaksi vuotta oikealla tärkeällä datalla jonka katoaminen on kohtalokasta.
<lemonade> näinhän se menee
<lemonade> voishan sitä tyypata sitten, kun sitä aletaan defaulttina tyrkyttämään jossain distrossa
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-04
<do-the-boogie> onko muilla http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org jumissa tänään?
<re-G> eikös se oo joka toinen päivä jumissa
<re-G> käsittämätöntä ettei canonical saa yhtä foorumia toimimaan
<re-G> ei toimi
<do-the-boogie> toimii, mutta tooosiiii hitaasti..
<Ondalf> mihin sitä foorumia, kun on man -sivut :)
<shanttu> Työläästä etsinnästä huolimatta en saa sudoa sisältävää scriptiä aikaiseksi. Koska komento on kaksiosainen on sen lisääminen sudoersiin hankalaa. Tuleeko mieleen jotain tapaa?
<Tm_T> shanttu: mitä tarkalleen koitat saada tehtyä? (eli josko olisi tapa välttää sudo kokonaan)
<shanttu> Tm_T,  äänikortin bootloaderissa on vikaa ja melko usein pitää ajaa "sudo alsa force-reload"
<Tm_T> siis tuo pitää ajaa koneen käynnistyessä vai esim työpöytäistunnon alussa?
<Tm_T> vai silloin tällöin manuaalisesti?
<shanttu> todella usein työpöytäistunnon alussa
<Tm_T> mmm
<shanttu> ääntä ei joko tule tai voimakkuus on ~30% normaalista
<shanttu> tiedän bootloderissa tosiaan olevan vikaa
<Tm_T> jos sijoittaisit skriptin jossa on se komento (ilman sudoa) tämmöiseen hakemistoon kuin /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<Tm_T> auttaisikohan se
<Tm_T> vai pitiköhän se pistää ajautumaan aikaisemmin jo jotta se ajettaisiin pääkäyttäjän oikeuksilla, en nyt suorilta muista
<shanttu> mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/run/alsa': Permission denied eli ei mene läpi. ajoin chmod +x ensin
<Tm_T> jepsus
<Tm_T> en tiedä onko ajan tasalla, enkä tiedä onko missään täppää jolla voisi komennon saada ajetuksi pääkäyttäjänä, mutta... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LGx9rS -> AddingProgramToSessionStartup - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Tm_T> esim /etc/xdg/autostart/ on lähinnä käyttäjänä ajettaville, joten ei sekään käy
<shanttu> Starupin komennot eivät siis vaadi sudoa?
<shanttu> ^startupin
<Tm_T> paa kokkeillen, mää harrastan rumaa hakuammuntaa nyt kun en tiedä paremmin
<shanttu> täytyy testata josko jeesaisi. kiitos ja symbolinen kumarrus
<Tm_T> en enää muista miten ite oon vastaavia tilanteita ratkaissut
<do-the-boogie> shanttu: olen tehnyt vastaavan jipon, mutta "sudo apt-get update" ja "sudo apt-get upgrade" -komennoille.. eli normi user oikilla varustettu käyttäjä voi päivittää koneensa helposti yhdellä scriptillä, joka ajaa nuo kaksi em. komentoa sudo-oikin
<shanttu> juuri tuollainen   on hakusessa
<do-the-boogie> shanttu: valitettavasti kyseinen kone, jossa tuo scripti ym. on kotona nyt, en pääse tarkistamaan että miten se on tarkkaan ottaen tehty
<do-the-boogie> netistä tuon kuitenkin löysin ja sovelsin omiin tarpeisiini
<do-the-boogie> oisko tästä apuja: http://www.go2linux.org/sudoers-how-to
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AFED1h -> sudoers file
<do-the-boogie> heh.. sama sivu ;)
<shanttu> mitä noita aiemmin testailin niin ilmoitteli syntax erroria. tulkitsin vian olevan kaksiosaisessa komennossa
<tuho> Hmm olis aika näppärä ominaisuus, jos työtilan vaihto vaihtaisi samalla käyttäjän
<tuho> pystyykös semmosta kikkailemaan tämmönen peruskäyttäjä
<tuho> olis tietokoneella ubuntulla oma profilli kokonaan kouluhommille
<tuho> ja toinen olisi "vapaa-aika" profiili
<Echramath> Mitä sillä voittaisi?
<tuho> Lähinnä varmaan vaan sen että ei oli keskusteluohjelmat yms häiritsemässä keskittymistä kun miettii kouluhommia, mutta niitä ei tarvitsisi kuitenkaan sammuttaa
<reject> tai toisella vois selaa p****a ja toista vois sitten muijakin käyttää :D
<tuho> hehe no sekin olis tietysti yks mahdollisuus
<reject> et vaan heti tohtinut sanoa ;D
<tuho> nii..
<tuho> tokihan tuo käyttäjän vaihto ei hirvee homma ole kun klikkaa vaan pari kertaa tuolta ylä palkista
<reject> mut oikeastikin ois ihan toimiva idea..
<tuho> mutta tuli vaan mieleen
<Echramath> No selaimissahan on jo pornomoodi. :)
<Echramath> Mutta ei kai tuossa muuten tarvi kuin sammuttaa messengeri. Jos sieltä nyt joku puhuu joskus.
<reject> mikä hiton pornomoodi
<Echramath> Incognito-moodi.
<Echramath> On sillä tietysti muita käyttötarkoituksia, mutta sille nyt naurettiin yleisesti kun firefox esitteli sen niin, että voi etsiä perheenjäsenille joululahjoja eikä jää jälkiä sivuhistoriaan.
<reject> ha ha :D
<reject> mul on tuo chrome niin noista tuliketuista niin tiedä
<reject> voin sielun silmin kuitenkin nähdä sen taulukon missä on laskettu paljonko käytetään tuota ominaisuutta lahjoihin
<reject> ja kuinka paljon siihen toiseen :D
<Echramath> On se myös kätevä jos loggaa jonkun toisen koneella johki systeemiin kun kirjautumiset on erikseen
<Echramath> Nimenomaan chromiumissa kun se avaa täysin toisen instanssin.
<reject> instanssi?
<Echramath> Niin siis siinä ei ole mitkään keksit voimassa tietenkään.
<Echramath> Voit kirjautua palveluun X vaikka varsinainen selain olis siinä jo myös.
<reject> jaa juu
<viljo> no mutta hyvää iltaa.
<Iltsu> iltaa
<viljo> päivitin tossa joutessani ubuntun 11.10 beta kakkoseen ja heti palo hermot
<Iltsu> ei sinänsä yllätä, kysees o beta kuitenki
<viljo> 11.04 ja unity-paneeli osu laakista siihin mihin mä sen halusinkin, eli mun twinviewin keskelle, mikä taas viimesen sadan google-haun perusteella ei maistu kenellekkään muulle =D .. nyt sitte tän tuoreemman unityn kanssa se hakeutuu vasemman monitorin vasempaan laitaan eikä suostu sieltä keskelle työpöytää siirtymään sitte millään.. onks ideoi?
<viljo> no niinno.. "beta" tän kokosesta softapläjäyksestä ja taustapolitiikan tasoa sivusta hämmästelleenä on valmis, kun julkasuun on joku 9 päivää jälellä.. tuskin tosta mitään enää muuttaavat
<viljo> no, sit seuraava ongelma.. 11.04:n kanssa tapahtu kun oli paljon ikkunoita auki tai uptime useammassa päivässä, näemmä 11.10b2 ja tällee tunti buutista.. elikkä videot pysähtyy taikka heittäytyy mustaks, jos ikkunaa venyttää yli ~800x600 tai koittaa fullscreeniä.. sama vlc:llä ja tolla oletustoistimella
<pesasa> viljo: Näytönohjaimesta loppuu muisti kesken?
<viljo> pesasa, jotain semmosta on käyny mielessä, mutta kuinkahan tommosen todistaa taikka selvittelee syvällisemmin?
<Wompatti> viljo: minulla oli sama ongelma gnome-shellin kanssa. Korjaantui, kun asensin isommalla muistilla varustetun näytönohjaimen.
<tale> Eikö se ajuri tai Unity osaa toipua siististi jos näytönohjaimen muisti ei riitä?
<ihq> Mikäs se olikaan se kansio minne piti laittaa omat skriptit tai linkki skriptiin, että niitä pysty alt+f2 suorittelee?
<gildean> voihan niitä suorittaa mistä vaan antamalla siihen run-kentään sen koko polun
<gildean> kuhan on ensin antanu suoritusoikeudet siihen tiedostoon
<ihq> Se oli joku /usr/bin niin sai suoraan sit nimellä suoritettua.
<ihq> Joo sehän se olikii.
<gildean> no siis se on rootille tarkotettu
<Iltsu> iha mikä vaa kuha se on pathissa
<Iltsu> /usr/sbin/ on rootille
<gildean> nii, mitäs siel on vakiona
<gildean> /sbin taitaa olla
<gildean> ja /bin
<Iltsu> taitaa olla kaik neljä
<gildean> joo
<Iltsu> http://linux.fi/wiki/PATH
<gildean> .bash_profilen alle voi määrittää käyttäjälle omia PATH variaabeleita
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/b6YSPw -> PATH – Linux.fi
<gildean> no tuolla se varmaan kerrotaankin
<Iltsu> joo, kannattaa lisätä pathiin joku oma skripti-kansio ja jättää noi vakiot sorkkimat
<ihq> Okkei, kiitoksia.
<tale> ihq: Omat suoritettavat tiedostot tavataan pistää hakemistoon ~/bin. Jos muidenkin pitää päästä niitä käyttämään, /usr/local/bin.
<Iltsu> ai tommonenki oli vile
<Iltsu> mut toi ~/bin ja se pathii vois olla fiksun
<tale> Iltsu: Jos tekee tuon ~/bin hakemiston, shellin startup scripti luultavasti huomaa sen ja lisää pathiin automaattisesti.
<tale> Ainakin Bash ja Debian ja Ubuntu toimii niin.
<Iltsu> näppärää
<Iltsu> eipä kyl hillal hiffanu
<Iltsu> tosin tos on debianin old stable ja voi olla jotai jännää tietoturvasäätöö
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-05
<Stupp> huomenta, osaako joku neuvoa miten saa timidityn toimimaan pulseaudion kanssa että toimis äänet kaikista ohjelmista samaan aikaan
<czr> hei, pitkasta aikaa ubuntu-aiheinen kysymys. kellaan suositella mika olisi hyva/kelvollinen puhesyntikka (englanti) joka loytyis repoista?
<czr> tiedan et on useampi vaihtoehto, lahinna kaipaan softia kayttaneilta vinkkeja
<Tm_T> czr: haluat siis tekstiä puheeksi?
<czr> kylla. englantia.
<czr> kokeilen miten hyvin toimii nops-kaytossa sellainen et se alkaa puhumaan kun tulee havaittuja vikatilanteita
<Tm_T> festival tais olla se "backend" mitä minä oon käyttäny
<czr> ma kans kokeilin festivalia joskus mut se oli.. jotain. iso ainakin :-)
<czr> espeak:ia katselen nyt
<Tm_T> ja KDE:n palikkaa frontendina
<Tm_T> czr: joo emmä oo nuita suorilta käyttänyt, joku frontend on aina ollut välissä
<czr> ok
<czr> tuos ei ole graafista ymparistoa eika tule. sen verran mopo
<czr> tai siina on fbdev, mut varkkaan jonku softan sen paalle piirtelemaan jotain
<Tm_T> mikähän komentorivikäli se oli mitä käytin joskus...
<czr> espeak -v en "Hello World" ainakin nayttais toimivan yllattavan hyvin
<czr> katotaas
<Tm_T> jei
<czr> (kyseessa 500MHz geode lx pohjainen systeemi)
<czr> sama chippi kun vanhemmissa olpc:eissa
<czr> for a in `seq 100`; do espeak -v en $a; done :--)
<czr> haha. tulee vanha sbaitso mieleen
<Tm_T> joo espeakia tuo Jovie (KDE:n frontend) taitaa käyttää nykyisellään
<czr> while true; do   espeak -s 120 -v fi "viiden minuutin kuormituskeskiarvo nyt `cut -f1 -d' ' /proc/loadavg`";   sleep 10; done .. yllattan hyvin saa selvaa
<czr> tosin kuulostaa osittain kyl pikkasen virolaiselta toi lausuminen
<Ondalf> tuolla tapaa jos pitäis virtuaalimasiinojen beancountterit tuleen korville. sitähä nukahtas, ennenku on päässy loppuun
<czr> kyl varmasti. ei tuo toki tuotantoon tule. olipa vain hauska testi :-)
<Ondalf> oi, testailu on hauskaa. juuri sain jonkiasteen "tilaan" oman testini OpenVZ kanssa
<czr> openvuvuzuela
<Finnish> Miten saan muokattua (graafisesti) PDF-tiedostoja (Gimpissä)? Pitäis lähettää pankkitietoja eteenpäin ja saada niistä tilinumerot pois
<Finnish> Kokeilin gimpillä, onnistuu, mut ei anna tallettaa takaisin pdf-muotoon
<Finnish> Pitääkö tallentaa jpg-muotoon, sit avata ne libreofficella ja tallentaa takaisin pdf-muottiin?
<mjr> voit tulostaa pdf-tiedostoon
<Finnish> Ahaa
<mjr> gimp ei ole kauhean hyvä pdf-editointiin kun se osaa käsitellä sen vain bittikarttana, mutta kyllähän se sinänsä paremman puutteessa menettelee yksinkertaisissa tapauksissa
<mjr> kauhean hyviä vapaita kaluja ei tosin taida olla
<mjr> pdfedit on olemassa mutta vähän klunky eikä kauhean stabiili
<Finnish> Gimp ajaa nyt hyvin asiansa, kiitti vinkistä
<Finnish> Mikä se flash helper oli nimeltään?
<Finnish> Oon tosin oneiricissa mutta mitenkä se flash hjälper asennettiin
<Echramath> Mikä se on?
<Finnish> 11.04 versiossa asensin sen kun meinas olla flashissa valkoisia neliöitä ja häikkää
<Finnish> asensin sen ja ne häipy, 64bit versio
<Finnish> Väärällä kanavalla huutelen kun oneriric on tässä läppärissä nyt mut jotain kai saa kysellä..
<Finnish> Joo mulla hävis jotenkin koko flash nyt asennuksesta...
<Finnish> Miten terminaalin kautta korjataan riippuvuudet?
<Echramath> Herjaako se jotain ihan apt-get upgradella?
<Tm_T> Finnish: apt-get install -f ?
<Finnish> Ei herjaa upgradella
<Finnish> Mut ei saa mitään adobeflashia asennettua
<Tm_T> Finnish: miten ei saa?
<Finnish> Tosin tää on beta, I know
<Finnish> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Finnish>  flashplugin-installer : Depends: flashplugin-downloader (>= 10.3.183.10ubuntu4)
<Finnish>                          Depends: nspluginwrapper but it is not going to be installed
<Finnish> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<anger> Nythän näyttäs olevan jo fläsä11 tullut
<Tm_T> Finnish: silloin kokeilet asentaa tuota nspluginwrapper pakettia niin näät miksei se asennu
<anger> sis 64bit
<Tm_T> jne
<anger> ei ole vaan tullu vielä partner-repoon
<Finnish> Ok
<anger> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ pitäs kuitenkin saada
<Tm_T> anger: ei ole tuettu asennustapa jne
<Tm_T> eikä korjaa tuota ongelmaa mikä Finnishillä on
<anger> no en lukenut tosta muuta kuin nspluginwrapper, joka kannattaa jättää pois :)
<anger> kuten myös flash 32bit
<anger> ja on noi installer-paketit yms myös vähän kuraa
<anger> kun on kerran toi canonicalin partner-repo, niin miksei käyttää sitä
<Finnish> Mistähän sen saa vaihdettua onericissa
<Finnish> Tai muokattua
<Tm_T> eikös se partner repo tarjoa ihan samallaviisiin tuon flashplugin-installer paketin?
<Tm_T> vai muistanko väärin
<Finnish> Ahaa, partners on automaagisesti päällä repoissa
<anger> adobe-flashplugin
<anger> mutta kuten sanottu, ei näytä olevan vielä siellä
<anger> kai kuitenkin on tulossa
<anger> kun ymmärsin että ainakin toi adoben sivun apt-latausvaihtoehtokin tosta reposta olisi tota fläsää asentelemassa
<anger> sitä odotellessa, http://youtube.com/html5 :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/f6mweT -> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
<anger> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu lucid main
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PHE3Fl -> Index of /sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu
<anger> tossa vaine yks repo kiireellisille
<anger> flashplugin64-installer
<heikki_> Heippa. onnistuuko jotenki kaapata ääntä joka tulee kaiuttimista, muuten ku mikrofoonin kautta? eli siis esim mulla on joku ohjelma joka tuottaa ääntä ja haluan sen waviksi vaikka
<Finnish> heikki_ tohon on olemassa semmonen ohjelma joka nauhottaa suoraan ääntä valitsemastasi lähteestä, HDMI, kuulokeulostulo tms
<Finnish> En nyt vaan muista mikä se oli
<Finnish> anger, Ehkei tuota niin kova tarve tolle hommalle oo että pitäis kiire-repo laittaa päälle
<heikki_> audacityssä on valinta mistä nauhoitetaan, mutta ei vaikuta vaikka valitsen line0 tai line1
<heikki_> muut on mikkejö
<heikki_> rear mic 0, rear mic 1, front mic 0, front mic 1
<heikki_> jaa'a. antaa olla.
<Finnish> Siis mistä se ääni tulee, saman koneen sisältä?
<DeeGu> Numpad toimii hiirenä... Miten korjata?
<orava> onko mitään tietoa mihin kellonaikaan ilmestyy ubuntu 11.10 RC?
<gildean> onks se kanava #ubuntu-release tjsp.?
<gildean> muistaakseni jotain semmosta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-06
<glitchd> can anyone help me to either shorten the post after selecting ubuntu from grub, or speed up the post after selecting ubuntu from grub?
<glitchd> is anyone alive inhere?
<Finnish> Saako ubuntu oneen synkattua kalenterin, siis evolutionin? Ja saiskohan sen jotenkin synkattua vielä N900-luuriin? Pitäis saada joku keskitetty kalenteriratkaisu tehtyä itelleen, rupee niin paljon olemaan muistettavaa ja tapahtumia plus läppäriä, kotikonetta ja puhelinta että yks keskitetty ratkaisu olisi ultimate parhautaa
<sinppa_> en nyt tuohon osaa varsinaisesti vastata, mutta jos et karta tyystin googlen tarjoamaa kalenteria, niin voisin suositella sitä
<sinppa_> veikkaan kyllä että tuohon vaihtoehtoon on jo perehdytty mutta totesinpahan kuitenkin
<czr> ei tuohon ole hyvaa ratkaisua
<Finnish> Damn!
<czr> tosin ehka hlokohtaiseen kayttoon loytyy hyva kombo
<czr> itse etsin vastaavaa mut myos ryhmakayttoon. se oli sit jo aika hankala kombo
<czr> ja google ei ollut optio
<czr> mut lienee nykyisin helpohkoin vaihtoehto, mut sun pitais lahtea liikkeelle siita mita N900 osaa
<Finnish> Pitääpä melkein katella mitä N900 osaa todellakin
<czr> evolution, korganizer ja thunderbird + lightning.
<czr> jalkimmaisessa ongelmana et lightningia ei varsinaisesti kehiteta samaan tahtiin kuin thunderbirdia
<czr> niin on aina "mukavaa" yrittaa etsia sopviaa versiota siita just sun thunderbirdiin, varsinkin jos sun jakelu paattaa nostaa versiota silleen vaivihkaa niinku ubuntussa tapahtuu aina valilla.
<czr> jos loydat jonku lyomattoman kombon niin kerro toki. aihe tavallaan kyl kiinnostaa mua, inhoan sita, mut kiinnostaa silti.
<Finnish> Pitäisköhän laittaa ubuntun foorumille kyselyä asiasta
<czr> saat 10 eri vastausta ja joudut testaamaan ne itse läpi kaikki :-)
<czr> katso ensin mitä N900 osaa. oikeasti :-)
<Finnish> http://antti.vilpponen.net/2010/03/28/how-to-sync-your-n900-ical-google-calendar/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xAFu8v -> How to sync your N900 – iCal – Google Calendar | antti.vilpponen.net
<Finnish> toimiskohan tuo evolutionissa, ei kai iCal nyt niin erilainen voi olla?
<gildean> onpas vaivalloisen olosta
<gildean> kyl exchange on vaan helppo
<czr> exchangessa mitään helppoa.
<gildean> no ohan se suht helppo sit kun on saanu cassit toimimaan niinku haluu
<czr> tarvii 4 konetta kai nykyään pelkkään pyörimiseen, puhumattakaan muisti- ja cpu-määristä
<czr> ja siinäpä sit säädät autentikoinnit kuntoon et toimii ympäri internettia turvallisesti
<czr> mut. en jakta kankijuttua täällä, en edes ot:lla. bah.
<gildean> nynny
<gildean> ja btw. ne neljä konetta voi vaikka kaikki olla samassa bladessa virtuaalisinia
<gildean> mut parempi kyl et ne cassit tekee erikseen
<heikki_> Moikka
<heikki_> osaaks joku neuvoa saako mysql:ssä jotenkin näin: order by data=NULL asc, nimi asc
<heikki_> tarkoitus olisi että muuten on nimen mukaan aakkosissa paitsi nullidatat viimosena
<heikki_> no höh, hoksasinki jo. siihen tulee is eikä =
<harriv> order by ISNULL(data) asc, nimi asc saattaa olla luettavampi (tai sitten ei)
<heikki_> ok
<harriv> en kyllä tiedä onko tuossa mitään toiminnalista eroa edes teoriassa
<heikki_> kiitti enivei :)
<ihme> uskomatonta.
<Alero> Moikka!
<Alero> tarttisin hieman apua.
<Echramath> No?
<Alero> Vaihdoin eilen miniläppärin käyttikseks ubuntun, ja oon vielä vähän ulalla. Googletin vaihtoehtoja äänityssoftaksi, ja törmäsin ubuntustudioon joka vaikutti ihan hyvältä. Latasin sen .ison ja koska mulla ei oo dvd-asemaa niin latasin myös jonkn furius iso mountterin ja mounttasin sen ison
<Alero> no nyt en tiedä mitä tästä eteenpäin, nään sen mountatun ison, ja voin tutkisella niitä teidostoja ja vaikka mitä, mutta mulla ei oo mitään hajua miten saan ajettua sen installerin
<Alero> it horrible!
<re-G> Alero: ubuntu studio ei ole äänityssofta, vaan ubuntupohjainen distro, jossa on valmiina musasoftia
<Alero> !
<Alero> no jumatsuikka, eli siis niinku käyttis?
<Echramath> Onko siinä muuta kuin softat?
<harriv> Alero: voit ladata varmaan ne yksittäiset softat ihan perusubuntuun
<re-G> ardour2 lienee kehittynein tommonen cubase/logic/protools -tyyppinen softa linuxille
<re-G> sit joihinki pikkuhommiin menee audacity ihan hyvin
<Alero> tarttisin sekvensserin jolla tehä rumpupatternit
<re-G> Echramath: se on iha täys paketti
<harriv> Alero: se on ubuntu jossa on ne softat asennettuna valmiina
<re-G> Alero: sit jos tarttet alhaisia latensseja niin siihen tarttee pistää realtime-kerneli
<re-G> en tosin tiä oisko se ubuntustudiossa defaulttina
<Echramath> Meinasit just että onko siinä kernelit ja äänijutut pistetty musiikkikuosiin.
<Alero> lueskellessani tosta ubuntustudiosta esiin nousi "zero latency kernel" josta hehkutettiin olevan suuri ilo esimerkiks miniläppäriä käytettäessä. Osaatteko sanoa onko suurta eroa jos pyöritän samoja softia, esim ardouria ihan perus ubuntulla?
<Alero> noni!
<Alero> eli sen voi ladata erikseen
<Alero> osaatteko suositella jotain pakettiratkasua ton realtime kernelin hommaamiseen, vai onko syytä palata googlern ääreen?
<re-G> Alero: no sehän riippuu sun käyttötarkoituksesta että tarttetko alhaisia audiolatensseja
<re-G> päällesoitot esim vaatii
<Alero> niitä juuri
<re-G> ja kyllä, on iso ero
<re-G> realtime-kerneli on saatavilla ihan ubuntun repoista muistaakseni
<re-G> jotain pari pientä asetusta tarttee pistää sen lisäks
<re-G> mut kuukkeli kyl kertoo tarkemmin
<mjr> voi olla tietty helpointa uudelleenasentaa toi studioeditio jos ei oo kauheesti tehnyt säätöjä vielä asennukseensa
<mjr> ns. kaikki kerralla
<Alero> hmm. ehkä teen niin.
<re-G> mut sielt tulee kyllä sit paljo sellastaki mitä ei oletettavasti tarvita
<Alero> niin
<re-G> Alero: tarkista ny eka mitä kaikkee sielt tulee. Periaatteessa softien ja kernelin asennus on naks vaan. Jos asetuksia joutuu säätelee niin siinä menee vähän kauemmin.
<Alero> mun käsittääkseni se on vaan paketti softia ja sitten se realtime kernel
<Alero> tossa tulee mukana myös paljon graffa ja 3d softia joita en todellakaan tarvii
<Alero> onko muuten realtime kernelissä jotain haittapuolia?
<Echramath> On, muuten se olisi vakiona.
<Alero> tätä mietinkin, mitä nää haittapuolet on?
<Alero> entä onks noi low latency kernelit jonkinsortin kompromisseja noiden hyvien ja huonojen puolten välillä?
<Echramath> En kyllä muista enää, mutta joskus luin, että kyllä siihen joku syykin oli.
<re-G> Alero: no siel on melkoiset "kireet asetukset", joten vakaudesta kai hieman menetetään
<Alero> ahaa
<Alero> jossain ubuntu sivulla sanottiin että kannattaisi ennemmin hommata low latency kuin realtime ellei ihan vartavasten realtimea tartte
<Alero> osaatko sanoa onks tässä suurta käytännön eroa vakauden tai suorituksen suhteen?
<re-G> ja sit ku realtime-hässäköille annetaan valtuudet varata määrättömästi cpu-aikaa niin jumiutuminen ylikuormitettaessa on kai mahdollisempaa kuin normitilanteessa. Tää on nyt tämmöstä muistelua eikä välttis ihan faktaa
<Iltsu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel - ".
<re-G> jos low latency riittää niin hyvä.
<Iltsu> If you do not require low latency for your system then please use the -generic kernel. "
<re-G> Alero: aika monet kai tekeeki silleen, että boottaa realtime-kerneliin vasta sitte ku tarttee sitä, ja normisti käyttää jotain muuta
<re-G> Alero: sulla voi siis olla vaikka tuhat kerneliä asennettuna yhtä aikaa
<Alero> ahaa!
<Alero> kokeilen tota low latencya nyt ekaks!
<re-G> jop
<Alero> Hei muuten, osaatteko suositella noita kirjastoja, tai miks niitä kutsutaankaan tohon sovellusvalikoimaan
<re-G> mitähän kirjastoja
<Alero> törmäsin tähän oikeeseen termiin, mutta unohdin sen jo! Siis näitä joiden mukaan toi sovellusvalikoima osaa ettiä eri ohjelmia
<Iltsu> repoi?
<Iltsu> mikäs sille suomenkieline termi olis
<Alero> mmm.. niitä varmaan?
<Iltsu> pakettivarasto!
<Alero> PADAM!
<Lynoure> :)
<Alero> mun kaveri joka mulle ubuntua suositteli ilmeisesti virheellisesti käytti kirjastoa....
<Alero> pakettivarasto!
<Iltsu> kirjastot on aika eri juttu
<Iltsu> kirjastot sisältää juttuja, joit muut ohjelmat käyttää yhteisest ettei kaikkie tarvii keksii pyörää uudellee
<Alero> ahaa!
<Alero> mites sitten nää pakettivarastot? onko olemassa jotain kuningaspakettivarastoa joka on ylitsemuiden
<Alero> vai onko niitä keräiltävä niikun harrastuksenomaisesti aina muun surffailun lomassa?
<mjr> no se ubuntun päävarasto on kyl useimpiin tarpeisiin riittävä
<mjr> mikä tulee oletuksena
<mjr> sit jos erityisesti tarvii jotain uudempaa tai mitä siellä ei satu olemaan niin voib tarvii lisäillä
<Iltsu> sit kannattaa lyödä ne extrat päälle, mitä ei vakiona taida olla
<Iltsu> iha huviksee ei kannata mennä repoi lisään, jutut hajoilee todennäkösemmi
<Alero> okei!
<Iltsu> muutanku just noita ubuntu virallisii
<Echramath> ppa:sta löytyy muutamalle softalle omansa.
<Alero> voiko pitää paikkansa ettei tälle ubuntu 10.10 oo realtime tai lowlatency kerneleitä?
<czr> rt 3.0-sarjassa on aarimmaisen epastabiili
<czr> ei ole kyse ubuntusta niinkaan
<Alero> mitäs tää käytännössä tarkottaa?
<Alero> eli jos haluun realtime kernelin niin mun kannattaa asentaa se ubuntu studio?
<Echramath> Ei se tyhmä idea välttämättä oo jos levytilaa on?
<Iltsu> kyl se must kuulostaa aika tyhmält idealt
<Iltsu> varsinki jos alusta on miniläppäri
<Iltsu> eihä semmosel nyt äänitellä mitää mikä vaatis noita erikois-kerneleit
<Alero> no nytkun avasin ardourin niin latenssi on 44ms. mikä on liikaa
<Alero> katoin jotain lowlatency ja realtime vertailu matriisia jossa ne lowlatencytkin pysty johonkin 5ms latessiin
<Alero> mikä riittää mulle mainiosti
<Alero> mut mulle on vähän epäselvää mikä tässä on se varsinainen ongelma, ja ennenkaikkea mikä siihen on ratkaisu
<hahlo> millaiset latenssit kilpailevilla käyttiksillä on ? (win ja osx) onko tietoa
<Alero> en oo varma, mun pöytäkoneen midin latenssi on 14ms
<Alero> vai 16ms, jokatapauksessa ne on ihan passelit, kyse on lähinnä totuttelusta
<Alero> mut en oo varma mikä se audio inissä on
<Alero> mulla onkin vissiin 10.04, onko se uudempi kuin 10.10? vai minkä takia ne tarjoo stiä tuolla ubuntu-fi.orgissa?
<re-G> Alero: rt-kerneleitä ei oo (ainakaan hyviä) jokaiseen ubuntuversioon
<Echramath> Alero: Mun käsittääkseni ei ole ihan tavatonta pitää kahta eri käyttisasennusta, joista toinen toinen äänikäyttöön.
<re-G> tosin, ei tuu äkkiseltää mieleen mikä estäisi 10.04:n repoista löytyvää rt/lowlatency-kerneliä käyttämästä 10.10 kanssa
<Iltsu> Alero, ensmäne luku on julkasuvuosi ja toine kuukaus
<czr> Alero, 10.04 = LTS. long term support. 2011-04. 10.10 taas on sellainen mita ei tueta hirvean pitkaan
<Iltsu> 10.04 on ilmestyny 2010 huhtikuus
<czr> satatuhatta asiaa mitka vaikuttaa latensseihin yms
<re-G> czr: ootko koitta rt 3.0?
<re-G> koittanu*
<re-G> Alero: http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Ubuntu_Studio_10.04
<crope> eihän se 3.0 ole mitään muutakuin uudelleen nimetty 2.6.40
<czr> re-G, en, mut sen verran paljon juttua ollu siita ##kernelilla et ei tarvikaan
<czr> s/3.0/uudemmat kernelit yleensakin/
<re-G> czr: jasoo
<re-G> jännä että audiokäytössä käytetään/joutuu käyttämään aina vähän vanhaa softaa alustasta riippumatta
<czr> jannaa et ihmiset olettaa et joku muu tekee ilmaiseksi kaiken vaikea tyon heidan puolestaan :-).
<re-G> czr: kuten vaikka kehittää kerneliä
<czr> rt-kehityksen parissa on paljon vahemman ihmisia kuin muuten mainlinen ja sen takia niiden on vaikea pysya perassa yms. en tieda maksetaanko yhdellekan rt-kehittajalle edes palkkaa rt-tyosta. luultavasti ei.
<czr> sit yksi ongelma on nk "buffer bloat", patee myos rt-aiheeseen, varsinkin audio/rt-media-tyoskentelyyn
<czr> google kertoo lisaa
<re-G> czr: missasit pointin. Windows-puolella ihmiset käyttää XP:tä audiotöissä ja Mac-puolella 10.5/10.6 ja näemmä myös linuxissa joudutaa tyytymään 2.6.3x -kerneliin. Eli alustasta riippumatta uusin versio ei ole paras valinta audiohommiin.
<czr> ~2.3.33 nayttais olevan viimeinen toimiva rt.
<czr> 2.6.33 jopa :-)
<czr> re-G, joo, missasin pointin kyl.
<czr> ei ole ollut relevantti mun kohdalla koskaan, luultavasti sen takia.
<re-G> https://launchpad.net/~bojo42/+archive/rt <- tuo on ainaki 2.6.33-rt lucidiin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oVdg0s -> bojo42's PPA for RT Kernels : bojo42
<hahlo> onko mainline kernelit sitten suunniteltu tietokantojen pyörittämiseen?
<czr> hahlo, mainlinekernelit on suunniteltu toimimaan linusin kuormilla hyvin :-)
<czr> pitkä tarina mut sanoisin et mainlinekernel sellaisenaan soveltuu perus-desktop ja perus-server-käyttöön. jos kuorma ei ole "perus", niin ei sovellu sellaisenaan.
<czr> ml isommat db:t yms
<hahlo> eli con colivas oli väärässä
<czr> kaikki ovat väärässä kun tarpeeksi aikaa kuluu
<czr> mut toi rt-puoli sisältää niiiiin monta liikkuvaa osaa kuitenkin, mitkä ei liity kerneliin edes
<czr> paljon juttuja mitkä vaikuttaa on laitteistopuolen ja ajureissa tehdyt ratkaisut yms
<czr> niitä on täysin mahdotonta (järkevissä mitoissa) ratkaista geneerisesti siten että toimivat kaikissa tapauksessa kaikki optimaalisesti
<shanttu> en oikein saa tolkkua onericin ja gnome 3:n tilanteesta. onko gnome 3 stable jos asentaa onerickiin? entä jos asentaa sen nattyyn?
<re-G> shanttu: miks distron versio vaikuttais jonkun softan(työpöydän) nimelliseen stabiiliuteen. Katso mikä versio gnome3:sta on kussakin repossa ja kato projektin sivulta mikä on stable...?
<ath> shanttu: Onerickissä on Gnome 3.2, joka lienee vakain Gnome 3. Toki sillä on vielä matkaa valmiiseen, että vakaus on suhteellista.
<shanttu> re-G, eos. Ihmettelin vain, kun lukemani oli niin epäselvää. ath ok täytynee testata jossakin kohtaa
<gildean> btw. ubuntu studiossa on myös valmiiksi säädetty jack-serveri ja asetukset siihen
<gildean> eli jos meinaa tehä jotain musajuttuja, ni helpottaa miljoonasti
<gildean> eli kyl se kannattaa asentaa vaikka siinä nyt tulee joku blenderi mukana
<raitakalsari> hoi
<raitakalsari> ketä paikalla
<jarno> E: Tyyppi "ain" on tuntematon rivillä 3 lähdeluettelossa /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-natty.list: Lähteiden luetteloa ei pystynyt lukemaan.
<jarno> Mikä vikana?
<re-G> jarno: no mitäs tolla rivillä sit on
<jarno> sudo apt-get update
<jarno> antaa tuon errorin.
<re-G> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/gnome3-team-gnome3-natty.list
<jarno> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu natty main
<jarno> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu natty main
<jarno> ain
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7n784m -> Index of /gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7n784m -> Index of /gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<re-G> jarno: :)
<re-G> no missähän olisi vika?:)
<re-G> ota "ain" pois
<re-G> oot typotellu jotai sinne
<jarno> heheh niih onki..
<jarno> millä saan terminaalista käsin tuon tiedoston helpoiten auki vim?
<jarno> tuohan tarvitsee käyttäjä oikeuksia jotta muutokset tallentuvat.
<gildean> ois varmaan helpompi vaan käyttää add-apt-repository:a
<jarno> miten?
<tale> jarno: Jos osaat käyttää editoria vim se on ihan hyvä. Helmpompi on sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
<tale> Siinä tulee peruseditori jossa käyttöohje ruudulla näkyvissä.
<gildean> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar
<jarno> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:foo/bar
<jarno> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~foo/+archive/bar: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<gildean> ööh
<jarno> taidan aukastan sen tolla sudoeditillä niih helpomi
<gildean> siis korvaat ton foo/bar sillä oikeella ppa:lla
<gildean> eli siis sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<gildean> toki se virheellinen merkintä pitää jokatapauksessa poistaa
<gildean> mut se on helpompi poistaa koko tiedosto sen sources.list.d:n alta ja sit lisätä se repo avaimineen tolla add-apt-repositorylla
<gildean> ku alkaa näpräilemään
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-07
<Raitakalsari> Hei
<Raitakalsari> Asensin juuri ubuntun 11.4 läppärilleni ja haluaisin saada mokkulan toimimaan siinä, mutta se ei toimi. Myöskään langaton internet ei toimi. Mitä tehdä?
<Raitakalsari> Olen täysin uusi ubuntun kanssa ja olen ihan hukassa
<gildean> mitäs se mokkula sanoo?
<gildean> suurin osa mokkuloista pitäis tunnistua automaagisesti
<gildean> voi olla, että siinä pitää ensin umountata se mokkulan virtuaali-cd-asema että se modeemi menee päälle
<Raitakalsari> Mokkula ei sano mitään. Se kysyy tuon salasanan, mutta en pääse interenettiin.
<Raitakalsari> Mites tuo sitten käytännössä onnistuisi?
<gildean> avaa terminaalin ja kirjottaa siihen sudo umount /dev/sr1
<gildean> se laitteen nimi voi olla jotain muutakin ku sr1, mut veikkaisin et se on jotain sinnepäin
<gildean> kirjottamalla esim. ensimmäisen kirjaimen, voi sen jälkeen painaa tabia, jollon se täydentää sen nimen
<gildean> jos mahollisuuksia on useempia, niin kaks kertaa tabia näyttää ne kaikki maholliset täydennettävät nimet
<gildean> sen jälkeen sen pitäis näkyä siellä network-managerissa, eli klikkaamalla sieltä ylhäältä oikeelta sitä verkkoyhteyksien-pikkukuvaketta se avaa listan josta voi kohdan "mobiililaajakaista" alta luoda uuden yhteyden
<gildean> josssa sit kysellään operaattorit jne.
<Raitakalsari> Mokkulaa ei löytynyt siitä listasta, jossa näkyy täydennettävät nimet
<Raitakalsari> Kappas
<Raitakalsari> Nyt toimii. Kiitoksia!
<Tm_T> mmm, eikös gnomessa ole irroitukseen (unmount) olemassa keinot ilman komentoriviä?
<Tm_T> meinaan että välttyisi koko laitenimen etsimiseltä
<re-G> Tm_T: riippuu oletko liittänyt sudona vai nautiluksesta
<gildean> se automounttaa se cd-asema mut ei muistaakseni välttämättä tuu näkymään nautilukseen silti
<skfin> Tm_T: Sama periaate kuin dolphinissa
<Tm_T> eli joo, on tapa
<skfin> Eihän dolphinikaan muistaakseni mounttaa ja unmountaa noita samalla tapaa kuin komentoriviltä mountattaisiin
<gildean> voi olla et sen sais sillä levytyökalulla irrotettua, mut hyvä tottua avaamaan terminaali sillon tällön
<skfin> Kai se joku dbus-viritys on
<Tm_T> skfin: eipä se ole oleellista tässä, vai onko?
<skfin> No se että kun tietää sen olevan dbus-viritys niin varmaan suosii enemmän käsin komentoriviltä mounttaamista
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-08
<re-G> lahjoitetaan: linux-yhteensopiva tasoskanneri. vanha, mutta toimiva. Nouda tampereelta. :)
<anger> Jaa, meegon seuraaja tizen ei perustukaan enää qt:hen vaan html5:n
<anger> Jännä nähdä miten ton qt:n käy
<anger> Toivottavasti nokia ymmärtää kaupata sen sellaseen osotteeseen joka jatkaa kehitystä
<anger> Eikä pidä sitä itsellään ja tapa siinä sitten pikkuhiljaa
<pesasa> No eikös Nokia-Trolltech-qt-kaupassa ollut sellainen pykälä, että jos ei kehitetä (oss-versiota), niin koko homma laukeaa sallivalle (bsd?) lisenssille?
<jarno> Eikös se windows phone mangokin ole html5 pohjainen. Siihenhän noi kaikki on menossa.
<harriv> huhujen mukaan s40 korvataan linux+qt -systeemillä
<pesasa> Ja se Mozillan suunnittelema.
<anger> Joo, olihan Nokialla taas joku halpisprojektilinux
<anger> Sinänsähän ihan älytöntä ongelmaa ei ole jos nokia nyt vaan ilmottaisi lopettavansa qt:n kokonaan
<anger> Mut jos pitävät sen tiukasti itsellään mutta antavat näivettyä pikkuhiljaa
<anger> Voi olla että sitten käyttäjäkuntakin on jo ehtinyt vaihtaa muuhun, pahimmassa tapauksessa joku ms-only ympäristö
<HendriXXX_> päiviä, kertokaas viisaammat kannattaako sdcard:ia käyttää swappina? ois tuommonen nassi rojekti jossa on vähä rammi tiukilla, mutta siitä löytys kuiteski tuo sdcard lukija..
<Echramath> Jos se on nassi siinä on levyt, eikö?
<HendriXXX_> siis se ei suinkaan ole oikea nassi vaan tupakkiaskin kokonen purnukka johon oon sorvannu linuxin. hurja 250Mhz prosa ja 32Megaa rammia. tarkotus vähä koeponnistaa tuommosta että mihin kaikkeen sen saa taipumaan.. ;-)
<Echramath> Millä se lukija mahtaa olla siinä kiinni?
<HendriXXX_> siis se lukija on sisäänrakennettu.
<Echramath> Niin mutta onko se jossain järkevän nopeuksisessa väylässä, ei kai tuossa muuta estettä ole.
<HendriXXX_> ok. emmä ton tarkempia specsejä tiedä. pitää kokeilla, sillähän tuo selkiää..
<czr_> on siihen estetta. flashille ei sais swapata koskaan
<czr_> koska se rajayttaa flashin (olettaen et sita tosiaan kaytetaan swappaamiseen ja swappaus on aktiivista)
<gildean> joku zram vois olla ratkasu tommosessa tilanteessa
<harto_> ihan mielenkiinnosta, miten se sen flashin 'räjäyttää'?
<pesasa> harto_: Flashin uudelleenkirjoituksella on rajansa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_memory#Memory_wear
<ihq> Ne rajat on vähän noussu niistä ensimmäisistä levyistä... :D
<ihq> Ja piireistä.
<mjr> http://mjr.iki.fi/humor/flashmemory.jpg
<Bularthip> Iltoja kaikille
<Bularthip> Oliskohan ketää mahollisesti vielä paikalla?
<gildean> miltein
<ninnnu> jos olisit kysynyt oikean kysymyksen, tässä saattaisi olla vastaus jota etsit.
<Bularthip> Noo yritän jo saada tuolta #ubuntusta apuva
<gildean> nyt kävi näin
<ighea> niin, ninnnu ei ole vastaus mihinkään
<ighea> paitsi linucastiin
<Bularthip> Noo huudellaan täällä, tuolla näyttää nii paljo meininkiä olevan muutenkin
<Bularthip> Jos jollakin on intoa auttaa nii antakee mennä: Ongelma on, että kun normaalisti käynnistän koneeni ja kirjaudun sisään, mitkään paneelit kuten se sovelluspaneeli tuossa vasemmalla tai tuo yläpalkki ei käynnisty, tai en ainakaan näe niistä mitään. Myöskään terminaaliin ei pääse. Kävin tuolla #ubuntulla kyselemässä ja auttovat ainaki boottaamaan ubuntu classicciin
<Bularthip> Ja meinasivat siis että Unityssä on ongelma, muu toimii normaalisti. Aiemmin tänään asensin ccsm:n, mutten koskaa sitä kerenny käynnistää ja muutenvaan pari tuntia myöhemmin reboottasin koneeni ja sillon tuli ekaa kertaa tuo onkelma
<gildean> toimi ennen ccsm:n asennusta?
<Bularthip> Juu ihan ongelmitta
<Bularthip> Osasin jopa itse tty:n kautta poistaa tuon ccsm:n muttei auttanu kyllä yhtää
<gildean> jos niin, kokeile poistaa kaikki sen conffit, löytyy muistaakseni ~/gconf2/apps/compiz
<gildean> en muista pitikö poistaa jotain muitakin konffeja
<gildean> toi tuli nattyn betassa itellä vastaan
<Bularthip> No enkai minä osaa ku ennoo vielä ubuntua käyttäny viikkoakaa :o
<Bularthip> Tai siis tuskin löydän noi :p
<gildean> ihan terminaalissa rm -rf ~/.gconf2/apps/compiz
<Bularthip> Ei ainakaa terminaalissa mitää ilmottanu ku löi entteriä
<gildean> toi tilde (~) osottaa siis sun omaan kotikansioon, eli säästää kirjottamasta /home/käyttäjänimi/ siihen polkuun
<gildean> ei se ilmota mitään
<Bularthip> Joo niin mä muistelinki juu
<gildean> se vaan poistaa
<Bularthip> Kokeillaanko räjähtääkö kone vai toimiiko jopa?
<gildean> joo, sun pitää joko logata ulos ja sisään tai sitten ajaa terminaalissa sudo service gdm restart
<Bularthip> No eiphän tuo kyllä auttanu millää tavalla
<gildean> hmm, muistelinkin että siellä on joku muukin konffi mikä piti poistaa
<gildean> en kyl muista että mikä
<Bularthip> :P
<gildean> koitetaas googlea
<gildean> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+question/157683
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/1u2Pkh -> Question #157683 : Questions : “compiz” package : Ubuntu
<gildean> näköjään löytyy fiksumpikin tapa
<Bularthip> No sehän toimi, kiitoksia oikein paljon :> Täytyy kyllä pistää korvan taakse tuo
<Bularthip> Tietty mulla ois lähinnä enemmänki kysymys, mutta sitäennen täytyy käydä tupangeella
<Bularthip> Mulla on kaks kovalevyä. Ykkös kovolla on osiot käyttikselle ja yks osio varastona. Kakkos kovolla onki sitten vaa yks osio joka myös toimii varastona. Joka kerta ku käynnistän koneen, nuo kaks osiota täytyy manuaalisesti avata klikkaamalla niitä että ne lähtee päälle kun en tajunnut / tiennyt asennuksessa että niillekkin pitäis tehdä jotain. Voiko näin jälkeinpäin muuttaa mitään että nekin käynnistyy järjeste
<Bularthip> lmän mukana?
<gildean> oikea linux-nörtti vetää röökiä koneen ääressä niin, että tuhkat varisee näppikselle kun ei malta ottaa röökiä huulesta
<re-G> Bularthip: fstab on kaverisi
<Bularthip> gildean, onneksi oon vielä uus linuxille :D
<Bularthip> Samoin re-G, eli mitä?
<gildean> mut joo, halutut levyt vaan fstabiin
<gildean> http://linux.fi/wiki/Fstab
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ojBcjW -> Fstab – Linux.fi
<tale> Bularthip: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Liitt.C3.A4minen_bootissa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5390dy -> Levyn lisäys – Porixi
<Echramath> Tuosta puuttuu relatime- se on ubuntulla perusoptio.
<tale> Echramath: Sitten se tullee defaultsissa mukana.
<Echramath> Ei ole kun defaults on ne mountin yleispätevät " use default options: rw, suid, dev, exec, auto, nouser, and async."
<Echramath> En kyllä tiedä tekeekö jollain varastolevyllä muka millään accesstimella mitään.
<re-G> enoo kyl atimee tarvinnu mihkää
<Echramath> "En kyllä tiedä" eli ite en tee.
<Echramath> gildean: Accesstime on siis tieto siitä koska tiedoston on viimeksi _luettu_.
<gildean> Echramath: en kyl tainnu kysyä mitään
<ighea> totaalinen turhuus
<Echramath> Oh, sori, nickit hyppii silmissä. :)
<gildean> lopeta se pajauttaminen tältä illalta
<re-G> eikai tääl kukaa semmosta
<gildean> pistinpä yhen tommosen trim-slice dev-kitin tilaukseen
<gildean> josko siitä seuraava ubuntu-projekti
<gildean> mietin et jos testais miten se toimis palvelinkäytössä
<gildean> ei oo viel yhtään arm-pohjasta serveriä tullu kokeiltuakaan
<ighea> sama softa siinä rullaa, että jossei se laite osottaudu täydeksi sudeksi niin ihan perus puucee pienellä virrankulutuksella ja paistinpannun kun laitat päälle niin voit käristellä pyttipannua samalla
<gildean> tiedän kyllä
<gildean> oon armille muuten vääntäny ihan kunnolla ubuntua viimesen about vuoden
<gildean> mut ton trim-slicen yhteydessä tulis ekan kerran järkeväks mahollisuudeks kokeilla myös armhf:ia, eikä pelkää armel:ä
<gildean> ighea: älä oo noin lannistava, anna mä nyt fiilistelen :D
<ighea> kiteytin vain lukemani arvostelut
<gildean> no mut ainakin saan pimitetyt ajurit nvidialta tegralle nyt kun pääsin devaajaksi
<ighea> laitevalmistajat on kyllä aika major houmou aina kun on laitetuesta kyse
<ighea> gma500 ei naurata kans yhtään
<gildean> perhana, käsitin väärin ton devopspacen tarjouksen
<gildean> nä näemmä lähettää mulle ilmaseks tommosen trim-slicen
<gildean> verot ja tullit pitää vaan varmaan maksaa
<gildean> mut kelpaa se näinki :D
<gildean> pyysin samantien toisen :D
<ighea> hä?
<ighea> veroilla ja tullilla?
<ighea> ilmaseksi jakavat?
<gildean> njoo, kun tosiaan oon aktiivisesti ollu noissa arm-piireissä mukana
<gildean> ja tein mm. oman ubuntu-julkasun tossa keväällä
<gildean> niin kai sitä kautta ottivat yhteyttä että jos kiinnostais alkaa tekemään tommosella jotain
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-09
<Olotila> mikä olis hyvä HDD benchmark?
<Olotila> testasin windowsilla, kiinnostaa ubuntun vastaava suorituskyky
<Olotila> CrystalDiskillä testasin raidin
<tale> Olotila: Valikosta pitäisi löytyä. Järjestelmä | Ylläpito | Levytyökalu. Siinä on toiminto benchmark valitulle levylle.
<Olotila> se mittaa aika pahasti pelkkää välimuistia
<Olotila> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/10/28101590141-orig.jpg
<re-G> pystyiskö sitä lukee /dev/raw -kautta :P
<Olotila> tässä crystaldiskmark
<Olotila> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/10/28103022752-orig.jpg
<Olotila> windowsissa, näkeekö tuolla samoja lukemia?
<tale> Olotila: Jos se mittaa levy nopeutta, ei liene väliä mistä käyttöjärjestelmästä ohjelma on käynnistetty.
<tale> Olotila: Googlettamalla disk benchmark ubuntu löytyy tapoja mittailla.
<Olotila> tale, en olisi täältä kysynyt jos olisi helpolla googlella löytynyt
<gildean> no hdparmilla voi testata levyn siirtonopeuden
<gildean> mut se ei kerro tiedostojärjestelmästä mitään
<Olotila> ja kyllä tuossa hienoinen ero on käyttisten välillä, ~300MB/s vs. ~1200MB/s maksikirjoitusnopeudet :D
<gildean> eikä paljon muutakaan
<gildean> ihan tyyliin sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda
<gildean> korvaa /dev/sda oikeella levytunnisteella
<Olotila> kiitti gildean, tuossapa mielenkiintoinen ohjelma
<Olotila> en tuolla crystaldiskiä vastaavaa testiä osaa ajaa, mutta voi olla apua tässä ongelmassa:
<Olotila> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/274015-14-external-usb3-drive-shows-devices
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WTy0BR -> External USB3 3TB drive shows 2 devices? - Hard-Disks - Storage
<Olotila> harmi, toivoin että olisi voinut vertailla käyttiksiä
<Olotila> että olisi jokin ohjelma, joka on sekä winukalle että linukalle
<gildean> vähän nihkeesti on tommosia cross-platform testejä
<gildean> phoronoix test suitessa saatas kyl olla jotain levytestejäkin
<gildean> en muista kyl, mut ainakin sen saa sekä winkulle että linuxille
<gildean> phoronix jopa
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/SuperTuxKart
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wzj3bp -> Viikko 41 - SuperTuxKart | Viikon VALO
<gildean> Olotila: kantsii muuten tsekata ehkä semmonen ohjelma kun iometer
<gildean> näyttäs olevan useemmalle alustalle myös
<gildean> http://www.iometer.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aPnGfE -> Iometer project
<Olotila> perkele kaatu ubuntu, tämä on ainoa mikä toimii
<Olotila> ei voi ikkunaa vaihtaa hiirellä ei näppiksellä
<Olotila> onko jotain näppäinkomentoa millä saa prosesseja tapettua?
<Olotila> konsoli ei lähe päälle
<kimbledon> jos saat alt-f2:lla auki ton suorita ohjelma jutun
<kimbledon> ni sillä
<kimbledon> tai sitte vaihdat eri tty:hyn ctrl-alt-f1 esim, ja sieltä loggaat ja killaat ja vaihat takas ctrl-alt-f7
<kimbledon> jossain on kyl jotain häikkää tässä, mul kaatuilee ubuntu joka toinen päivä sillee et menee ihan jumii
<kimbledon> compiz varmaa bugaa jotai
<pesasa> Viimeeks kun mulla kaatuili säännöllisesti, oli seurauksena lopulta emolevyn vaihto.
<Olotila> joo ctrl alt f1 autto
<kimbledon> pesasa :D toivottavasti ei sentään sellasta ongelmaa oo..
<juustomaisteri> ongelma: iso tiedosto (n. 3 GB) pitäisi saada Ubuntu-etäpalvelimella komentoriviltä pakattua/paloiteltua pienempiin osiin, eli siis sellaiseksi multipart archive filuksi
<tale> juustomaisteri: split
<juustomaisteri> zip ja p7zip jo nopsaan testattu, mutta ne eivät osaa tuota?
<juustomaisteri> ja vielä lopuksi, teen tuon kaverilla jolla Win7 :)
<juustomaisteri> kaverille*
<tale> juustomaisteri: split
<juustomaisteri> osaako Win7:n softat koota split:llä paloitellut tiedostot?
<tale> juustomaisteri: Jaa, no miksi kysyt Ubuntu-kanavalla Wintoosan komennoista?
<re-G> tale: luepa uudestaan
<tale> juustomaisteri: Osaa, ne pitää vaan kopioida peräkkäin.
<tale> re-G: Mitä pitää lukea uudestaan?
<re-G> tale: hän ei kysynyt w-järjestelmän komennoista vaan siitä miten ubantulla tehdään w-yhteensopiva tiedostokasa
<tale> re-G: Vai niin.
<juustomaisteri> re-G: juurikin tätä haen
<tale> re-G: Sinä osaat kysyä juustomaisterin pulman paremmin kuin maisteri itse.
<juustomaisteri> eli sellaiselle perus Windows käyttäjälle, joka saisi sen ison paketin avattua GUI työkaluilla, esim WinZIP
<juustomaisteri> tuollaiset ohjeet kyllä löysin: http://superuser.com/questions/184557/how-to-create-multipart-7zip-file-in-linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/z9UCdV -> command line - How to create multipart 7zip file in Linux? - Super User
<tale> juustomaisteri: GUI-jutuista en tiedä, mutta Ubuntgussa split ja wintoosassa copy osaa ton tehdä.
<juustomaisteri> mutta ko. 7z ohjelmaa ei saa asennetuksi ko. etä-Ubuntulle?
<juustomaisteri> tale: jep, mutta GUI on nyt pakollinen paha tässä :/
<tale> juustomaisteri: Miksi se tiedosto pitää paloitella osiin?
<re-G> juustomaisteri: http://superuser.com/questions/184549/how-to-create-multipart-rar-file-in-linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/a2ZO1i -> command line - How to create multipart rar file in Linux? - Super User
<re-G> tossa ei käytetä splittiä
<juustomaisteri> re-G: rar:n sain asennettua, joten kokeillaan sillä... kaveri, jolle pakettikasaa olen tekemässä, on ainakin kerran onnistuneesti tollasen multipart rar archiven valvotuissa olosuhteissa onnistunut purkamaan ;)
<juustomaisteri> kiitän ;)
<re-G> np
<tale> juustomaisteri: Miksei 7zip sitten saanut asennettua?
<re-G> joo 7z on kyl rarria parempi ja avoin
<juustomaisteri> tale: jaa'a
<re-G> mut rar taitaa olla windowsmiehille tutumpi :)
<SipuliSopuli> jotain ideaa miksi ihmeessä transmission jäätyy eikä tee sen jälkeen enää yhtään mitään vaikka kuinka odottaisi?
<SipuliSopuli> jotain .torrent filuja ja kohdehakemistoja varmaankin puuttuu koska ulkonen levy ei ole kiinni, mut eihän sellasen pitäis aiheuttaa jäätymistä (?) ja sama ongelma jokasella torrent ohjelmalla jota oon kokeillu
<SipuliSopuli> hah! vuze näyttäis tällä kertaa toimivan
<Jokinen> onko ainoa tapa kopioida tiedostoja Windows Mobile-laitteeseen käyttämällä kryptistä SynCE-ohjelmaa?
<vandor> hei, asensin juuri 10.04 lubuntun ja resoluutio on väärä enkä nää oikeen mitään valikooitakaan tosta
<vandor> ainiin ja vielä sen verran mainittavaa että asensin usb-tikulta ja siihen käytin unetbootin softaa
<gildean> eiks siellä oo jossain displays?
<gildean> en oo koskaan tainnu lubuntua käyttää
<re-G> vandor: mikä kone, mikä näyttis ja mikä reso ois hakusessa
<vandor> amilo l7320gw ja 1280x800 lienee oikea reso, näyttiksestä ei mitään hajua (nvidia?) laitoin biosista 64mb muistia sille käyttöön joka on maksimi
<vandor> gildean, joo mut tossa on reso niin pahasti hukassa etten löydä mitään valikoita
<vandor> aika huvittava et asentu tommosena
<vandor> vien kohta piuhan päähän ton koneen, päivityksiä hakemaan
<vandor> kun ei tuota wlaniakaan sokkona saa päälle..
<gildean> hmm, veikkaisin et siinä joku vanhempi gefor<e, eli 173 olis se oikee ajuri sulle
<re-G> vandor: http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=25427.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7T8pO2 -> Resoluutio pienemmäksi 1600x1200:sta 1280x800:aan [Ratkaistu]
<vandor> jotain tämmöstä etsiskelinkin, kiitos :)
<vandor> apuva miten pääsen tonne päätteeseen
<vandor> kun resoluutio tosiaan on tuo 1600x1200
<avsu> vendor: mistä tilasta?
<vandor> ei mitään väliä, kunhan pääsen
<avsu> ctrl + alt + F2
<avsu> tai muu funktionäppäin
<vandor> tarjoaa mustaa ruutua tuolla yhdistelmällä
<re-G> vandor: jaa ei anna komentotulkkia?
<avsu> ei ole ihan musta ruutu kuitenkaan?
<vandor> vähän harmaan vivahdetta löytyy, mut kokeilin avata picoa mut ei onnistunu
<re-G> eli X ilmeisesti sekoaa
<vandor> alkaa mennä hermot tommose romun kaa missä mikään ei toimi
<re-G> vandor: voit bootata single user moodiin
<avsu> Itsellä on ongelma että mistä tietää ääniajurin nimen kun pitää kytkeä se päälle manuaalisesti (sudo modprobe snd-[NAME OF YOUR SOUNDCARD'S DRIVER]) ?
<Echramath> Katso lspcin listaus
<Echramath> Tai lsusb jos se on usb-laite.
<re-G> lshw on myös kaveri
<re-G> /lib/modules alta voi greppailla snd-moduuleita
<re-G> niin näkee mitä on tarjolla
<avsu> ok täytyy tutkia
<vandor> jaa innostuin lataamaan yhtäkkiä Linux Mint 11 "Katya" - LXDE (32-bit)
<vandor> asennetaas toi ja sit säätämistä
<avsu> Eli siis mikä ajurin nimi pitää laittaa "sudo modprobe snd-ajurin-nimi" ? http://pastebin.com/UM3SdmYD
<re-G> veikkaan snd-hda-intel tjsp
<avsu> minäkin veikkasin
<avsu> ääni ei jostain syystä kuulu
<re-G> avsu: tämä tuttu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/f4JhBN -> HdaIntelSoundHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<avsu> joo, tutkin nyt, Aikaisemmin yritin tätä https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CmYjgt -> SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<vandor> hyvin mielenkiintoista, linux mint osas laittaa heti oikean reson, ainakin livenä
<re-G> vandor: sellasta sattuu. eroa saattaa olla vielä liven ja asennuksenkin välillä
<vandor> toivottavasti ei, tähän mennessä jokaisella ubuntu distrol on ollu jokin ongelma
<re-G> vandor: ongelmat on tehty ratkaistavaks
<vandor> kokemuksen myötä voin sanoa, että jos käyttöjärjestelmä ei asennu ekalla oikein niin niitä ongelmia tulee jatkossa lisää
<gildean> no sitten ratkotaan nekin
<vandor> ratkokaapa tämä, miksi tuo läppäri hyytyy kun lopetan hiiren liikuttamisen tai en paina jotain näppäintä?
<gildean> hyytyy?
<vandor> esim käyttiksen asennuksen kesken se ei etene ja käyttiksen ollessa päällä kirjautumisen aikana jos ei liikuta niin jäätyy kokonaan
<vandor> ilmeisesti toi kone on suuniteltu vain 24/7 käyttäjille
<vandor> mainitaan vielä, että windows xp asentu ekalla ja toimii oikein
<gildean> kuulostaa ongelmalta ruudun kirkkaudensäädön kanssa
<gildean> jos sulla on xfce-power-manager ni se kannattaa usein läppäreissä korvata gnome-power-managerilla just vastaavanlaisten ongelmien takia
<vandor> tuohon olen aiemminkin törmännyt, mut pitää odottaa että tuo on nyt asentanut käyttiksen loppuun ja säätää sit
<vandor> sitten on myös tämä
<vandor> the disk drive for dev mapper cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present
<vandor> joo no resoluutio on nyt ainakin oikein
<Iltsu> mulla toi levyjen kryptauksen avaaminen toimii kans aiva pisi
<Iltsu> tai siis, just tota ettei oo valmis
<Iltsu> ja sit se avaa sen passukyselyn johonki ihme terminaalii
<gildean> jos siinä ei paina mitään vaan odottaa että se boottaa siitä?
<vandor> joo mul ruutu välähtää sekavasti ja sit käynnistyy normisti
<vandor> johtuuko tuo kotikansion salauksesta?
<gildean> kryptattua kotikansiota kun ei voida mountata ennenkun sen omistaja on logannut sisään
<Iltsu> ei johdu, tai ainakaa mulla ei johdu
<vandor> linux mint tuntuu kovin järkevältä vaihtoehdolta, alan jo harkita laitanko sen tähän pöytäkoneeseenkin
<gildean> mint on ihan jees joo
<gildean> käytännössähän se on vaan ubuntu muokatulla gnome shellillä
<Tm_T> sillä ei ole ubuntu-tukea tosin
<vandor> kiva tämä on
<gildean> se toimii silleen helpommin, että siinä tulee kaikki kolmannen osapuolen tauhkat mukana myös
<gildean> ja varsinkin läjä binääriajureita
<vandor> päivitysten aikana vie 100% prossua ja 274mt/936mt
<vandor> prossu on celeron m 1,7
<gildean> tolle raudalle mintti on just passeli
<vandor> niin se kyllä lubuntukin vei
<vandor> eipä näillä paljoa eroa tunnu muutenkaan olevan, mint tuntuu kyllä paremmalle.. varsinkin kun ei tarvi reson kaa tapella
<gildean> jos haluut jotain hc:mpaa mut silti suht helppoa linuxia, ni tsekkaa semmonen ku crunchbang!
<gildean> se toimii mainiosti vanhemmallakin koneella
<gildean> ja pohjaa debianiin, eli on vakaa ja tuettu
<Iltsu> mitä eroo siio perus debianii
<gildean> openbox säädettynä lisähärpättimillä, terminator terminaalina ja jotain pikkujuttuja
<gildean> lähinnä se antaa vaan valmiin openboxin ja pikanäppäimiä jne.
<gildean> ja sit alussa ehdottaa mm. lamp:in jne. asennuksia ja hoitaa ne pääosin automaattisesti
<vandor> gildean, haha vaikuttaa kyl siistiltä ku katoin sivuja
<vandor> saahan sen tähän rinnalle
<gildean> jep
<vandor> jumii käynnistyksissä tuo mint
<vandor> välil näyttäs palautuvan, toisinaan taas ei
<gildean> oot ihan saletti että koneessa ei oo mitään vikaa?
<gildean> ja levy on kuosissa?
<gildean> ja bios ei oo ihan ensimmäinen revisio?
<vandor> gildean, kumpaa suosisit openbox vai xfce4
<gildean> jaa-a
<vandor> vanha paska kun tuo kone on
<gildean> no jos meinasit tota crunchbangia kokeilla, ni ota openbox
<gildean> se tarjoo ekalla boottikerralla asennuksen jälkeen mahollisuutta asentaa xfce vaihtoehtoseks työpöydäks
<gildean> jonka voi sitten halutessa perinteiseen tapaan vaan valita loginissa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-01
<tsukuyomi-> kertokaa korjaus: Nokia CS-15 ei toimi uusimmassa ubuntussa
<tsukuyomi-> googlailulla löytää vaan vanhoja ohjeita ja bugi-ilmoituksen
<tsukuyomi-> ilmeisesti tuki on ollut olemassa vanhemmissa ubuntun versioissa
<Mkaysi> Onko usb-modeswitch asennettuna? (muuta en osaa kysyä)
<faulty> asensin ubuntun ilman grub:ia, millähän riveillä saisi bootattua sen syslinux:illa?
<faulty> syslinux on siis eri osiolla, kuin ubuntu
<faulty> näin jälkeenpäin ajatellen olis ollu ehkä helpompi asentaa se bootloader sille ubuntuosiolle ja chainloadilla bootata siihen
<Iltsu> miks ihmees syslinuxia
<Iltsu> asia sinänsä minulle kuulu, mutta
<faulty> kevyempi ja selkeempi
<faulty> arch linuxin rinnalle siis ubuntua yritän laittaa
<faulty> testimieles
<faulty> joo ei jaksa tapella tuon kanssa. ubuntussa kun kernel imagetkin on nimetty version mukaan, sais aina olla käsin vaihtelees
<faulty> laitetaas suosiolla se grubbi sinne
<faulty> jos asennan bootloaderin /dev/sda5, niin se ei sörki MBR:ää?
<tale> tsukuyomi-: Nokian CS-17 ja CS-15 saa toimimaan 12.04:ssä lisäämällä tiedoston nokia-cs-17.conf hakemistoon /etc/modprobe.d
<tale> tsukuyomi-: Tiedostoon kirjoitetaan rivi options usb-storage delay_use=3
<tale> tsukuyomi-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/992639
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 992639 in usb-modeswitch (Ubuntu) "Regression: 12.04 update breaks support for Internet Sticks (3G modems): Nokia CS-15, Nokia cs-17 and perhaps many others" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tale> Tein tuon tänään, se toimi, kun Ubuntu on päivitetty ja bootattu tuon rivin lisäämisen jälkeen.
<pesasa> Mulla ainakin sekä Nokia cs-17 että Huawein E180E (muistaakseni) lakkasivat toimimasta ja itseasiassa pahempaa, vetävät koko koneen jumiin parin kiinnityksen ja irroituksen jälkeen.
<tale> pesasa: Tuon vikailmoituksen mukaan kyseessä regressio, nokialaiset lakkasivat toimimasta 12.04:ssä.
<tale> Hieman minua ihmetyttää, kun tuo korjaus oli noin helppo ja tuntuu korjaavan vian vailla haittavaikutuksia, että miksi vieläkään ei 12.04:ään ole tuota vikaa korjattu.
<tale> Oli nimittäin vaikeaa tänään, kun koneen ainoa netti yhteys oli Nokia CS-17, koneessa ollut 10.04 oli särjetty yrittämällä päivitystä, ja CD:ltä asentamani 12.04 ei saanut modeemia toimimaan.
<Kilpuri> selittäkääpä kerran vielä toi tiedostojärjestelmä juttu
<Kilpuri> tai oikeammin levyn osiointi asentaessa
<Kilpuri> jos nyt on vaikka 200 gigan kovalevy ja haluaa home osion olevan 100 gigaa, sitten vaikka juuri 10 gigaa ja jotain swappiin, niin mikä liitospiste tolle lopulle laitetaan?
<anacron> muistelisin että / on juuri
<Kilpuri> no se "/" on juuri, ei se ole epäselvää
<anacron> vaan swap?
<Kilpuri> mutta sitten on BOOT ja VAR ja mitä noita nyt onkaan....siis
<anacron> ne muut menee sit sinne juuriosioon jos et tee niille omia, samoin kuin home
<anacron> itse en juuri koskaan tee home:lle omaa osiota
<mjr> en oikeasti suosittelisi pilkkomaan varsinkaan noin pientä levyä
<Kilpuri> jos nyt kuitenkin teen, niin mitä siinä sitten tapahtuu...oletetaan, että noita osioita tehdään 4 kpl
<Kilpuri> No jos se jätetään pilkkomatta, niin mitä sillä saavutetaan..?
<Kilpuri> eikä se levy välttämättä ole 200 gigainen se oli esimerkki.
<anacron> lähinnä että jos pilkot sen niin saavutat sen että varaat asioille levytilaa helposti turhaan
<Kilpuri> saatetaanhan tohon lisätä vaikka 2 terainen levy, mutta edelleen se kysymys on sama "mikä merkitys liitospisteen nimellä on?"
<Kilpuri> No jos se jätetään pilkkomatta, niin sittenkö toi kone osaa ottaa siitä juuresta sen mitä tarvitsee?
<anacron> joop
<anacron> mut homen pilkkomisessa on esim se etu, jos sulla useita distroja joita käyttelet, voit vaikka mountata niihin saman home kansion
<Kilpuri> Eli se juurii kannattaa pitää isona ja home sen kokoisena, että sen voi sitten varmuuskopioida mihin sitten kopioikaan ja mitä kopioi?
<anacron> tai jos haluat asentaa käyttiksen uudestaan, niin voit jyrätä muut, mutta jättää homen
<Kilpuri> no jos nyt olisin varannut vaikka 20 gigaa BOOT osioon, niin missä tilanteessa kone käyttäysi sitä?
<anacron> no se käyttää sitä niille tiedostoille mitkä sinne nyt tallennetaan
<anacron> kai siellä oli jotain grubia sun muuta pientä
<Sysi> käytännössä sulla ei koskaan tuu tilannetta missä mikää paitsi ehkä /home kannattais olla erillään, homestaki voi asetukset kopioida talteen jos asentaa uusiksi
<anacron> oisko kerneleitä kans
<anacron> niin siis levyä ei kannata pilkkoa jos siihen ei oo mitään järkevää syytä
<Sysi> varissa on cacheja yms, etc:ssä asetukset
<Sysi> jos pilkot levyä niin ekana hoksaat että joku osio on liian pieni ja joku turhan iso :P
<Kilpuri> Joo. on mulla joku kirja jossa kerrotaan noiden hakemistojen merkitys. Kyse oli tosta, että se juuri saa olla "riittävän suuri" samoin home, muu on turhuutta?
<anacron> sit joku kansio voi hetkellisesti tarvita enemmän tilaa, ja suuren osan ajasta käyttää jotain 10mb
<anacron> miltähän vuodelta tää kirja mahtaa olla
<tale> Miksette anna kaverin pilkkoa levyään pieniin siivuihin jos hän sitä halajaa?
<Kilpuri> se on melko uusi. katson....
<anacron> ei kukaan oo kieltäny pilkkomasta
<tale> On annettu tietoa päätösperusteeksi, jos harkittuaan asiaa tekee vakaan päätöksen pilkkoa, suotakoon se.
<tale> Vapaassa maassa pitää saada tehdä myös huonoja ratkaisuita.
<tale> Sitten jos hengen tai omaisuuden vaara on huomattava, pitää toppuutella.
<anacron> kukaan ei oo kieltäny, mut ei myöskään suositellu
<Kilpuri> tale: kysymys oli siitä, että miksi se levy on pilkottavissa tai paremminkin just tosta, että jos ei pilko, niin se juuri hoitaa sen asian itse?
<anacron> jos et pilko levyä niin se hoitaa sen asian itse ja levy on silloin dynaamisempi
<Kilpuri> ok.
<Kilpuri> se kirja on 2011. Wille Kuutti Linux käsikirja
<anacron> Kilpuri: onks siinä kerrottu miks home kannattais pilkkoa
<anacron> tietty jos haluu käyttää eri tiedostojärjestelmiä nopeuden/turvallisuuden vuoks
<Sysi> joskus pienempien kovalevyjen aikaan esim. pilkkominen on voinu olla kätevää
<anacron> niin ja jos on vaikka viis erillistä kovalevyä
<Kilpuri> Eipä tossa kirjassa tota selitetty kunnolla. Kyllä jossain luvussa puhuttiin noista eri tiedostojärjestelmistä. sitten tossa vaan todetaan, että tarpeen mukaan voi tehdä noita  VAR, USR ja TMP
<crizis> http://www.emp.fi/charlie-sheen-brilliant-t-paita/art_201208/ pakko saada
<Kilpuri> Tossa Ubuntu esimerkissä tekivät vain juuren, swapin ja homen. Toi hommahan tulee uudestaan vastaan jos hankkii lisää levyjä...
<Sysi> datalevyt kantsii mountata /median tai käyttäjän kotikansion alakansioon
<pesasa> Mulla on jossain koneessa erillinen data-levy mountattu... /data:ksi. Käyttäjän kotihakemiston alle en varmaan lähtisi mount-pointteja laittamaan vaan ennemmin tekisin sinne symbolisen linkin.
<Bysmyyr_> sanokaas miten teen opensusella livetikun, unetbootin ei oo vahtoehto
<Bysmyyr_> siis ubuntulivetikun
<Kilpuri> pesasa: minulla oli joku tommoinen juttu, mutta sen nimi oli SRV (semmoinen leffavarasto jossa ei ollut mitään "salaista")
<anacron> Bysmyyr_: usb-creatorilla
<Bysmyyr_> dd:llä kokeilin, ei toiminu, pitäiskö?
<anacron> tein kyll mäkillä dd:llä
<anacron> ensin piti konvertoida img muotoon
<Bysmyyr_> miksei suoraan .isosta
<anacron> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick <-
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HnjtUs -> Installation/FromUSBStick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Bysmyyr_> usb-creator ei löydy suoraan repoista XD
<anacron> no varmaan siihen on joku hieno syy miks iso formaatissa oleva image ei toimi ja img formaatissa oleva toimii
<Bysmyyr_> kauheen vaikeeta, opensuse menee suoraan, mut pitänee kokeilla noilla ohjella. thx
<Sysi> pitäis kai nykyään toimia dd:lläki
<anacron> en kyll oikeen ymmärrä miks mäkillä suositellaan dd:tä ja linuxeilla pitää käyttää jotain usb-creatoria
<anacron> sama imagehan se kuitenkin on mitä mäkilläkin dd:llä kopsataan niin kai se nyt menee linuxillakin
<wickux> tommosta käännöshäröä löytyy evolutionista: http://i.imgur.com/ZCOsv.png
<tsukuyomi-> miksei vain voi käyttä englanniksi
<tumppu> koska saksa on hienompi kieli
<tsukuyomi-> oot aika kehitykses jäljest
<tsukuyomi-> top 3 kielet: mandariini, englanti, japani
<Sysi> ootko isoki top40-musiikin fani? kaikki suosittu ei oo hyvää
<Sysi> oho, täähän ei ollu edes offtopic
<anacron> tottakai se on hyvää miks se muuten olis suosittua!
<wickux> tiputin palautteen väärin muotoiltuna väärälle kannulle... hups
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-02
<Mirv> wickux: hassua kyllä ainakin käännökset näyttävät siltä että tuon ongelman pitäisi näkyä myös englanniksi
<Mirv> wickux: ja niin se on, LANG=C evolution niin samoin bugaa englanniksi, eli ei käännösbugi ;)
<Tomin> Missäs tuossa kuvassa on virhe?
<Tomin> Tosin täytyy sanoa, että ei ole kaikkein selkein tapa merkitä tuota pikavalintaa
<munuainen> Terveeks.
<munuainen> Osiointiapua kaipaisin Ubuntun kanssa...osaisiko joku jelpata?
<munuainen> Kuvan osion nro 4 haluaisin yhdistää Ubuntun asennusosioon 5. http://imageshack.us/a/img213/7746/partition.png
<munuainen> Gparted Livellä en onnistunut :(
<heikki_> moi, saako jotenki konvertoitua plain-md5 salasanan md5-crypt muotoon?
<tale> munuainen: Luulen ettei voi  yhdistää Extended-osiota ja tavallista. Mutta voinet ottaa talteen tiedostot noilta osioilta, poistat osiot 5, 6, ja 3. ja teet tilalle yhden ison osion.
<munuainen> tale: Pystynkö hoitamaan operaation niin, että Ubuntuun boottaaminen onnistuu normaalisti ilman uudelleen asennusta?
<tale> munuainen: Riippuu mitä noilla osoilla on.
<tale> munuainen: Jos sinulla on Live-levy, jolta boottaat ubuntun käyntiin, voit kyllä saada sen kiintolevyllä olevan Ubuntun buuttaamaan kun olet kopioinut sen tiedostot sinne takaisin.
<tale> munuainen: Wikissä oli ohje millä korjataan GRUB2 jos on tarvis.
<munuainen> Tale: Kiitos! Sen verran tuore asennus kyseessä, että ehkä tyydyn poistamaan kaikki osiot ja asennan ubuntun uudestaan.
<Kilpuri> Miksi minä en löydä /etc/rc.local tiedostoa.
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Dynaaminen_DNS
<Kilpuri> Tota olin tekemässä
<Sysi> mikset laita croniin niinku tossa
<Sysi> vaikka @reboot
<anacron> vaihtuuks sulla muka ip tolla welhollas
<anacron> (en osaa vastata kysymykseen ni kysyn itse)
<Sysi> (se on nykyään vissiin /etc/rc.d/rc.local)
<Kilpuri> sysi kiitos
<Kilpuri> anacron: eipä toi ole vaituillut (IP-osoite)
<anacron> sitä mäkin
<anacron> en oo jaksanu asetella noit pitkään aikaan ku tajusin et gmailista voi lunttaa että millä koneella sitä on viimeks käyttäny ni sieltä löytyy käytännössä aina sen koneen ip
<Kilpuri> Jaa sillein
<anacron> vaik onhan se siistii et ip osotteen sijaan voi käyttää jotain lollero.no-ip.biz osoitetta eiku
<Iltsu> riippuu vähä
<Iltsu> kai se ip:llä menee jos ei kenenkää muun tarvii yhdistää
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-03
<crizis> uskaltaiskohan 12.10:iin päivittää :|
<Sysi> en päivittäis ellei erityistä tarvetta oo
<anacron> ei se uskaltamisesta oo kiinni
<Sysi> jos on niin tekisin puhtaan asennuksen
<anacron> nimenomaan tosta onko siitä hyötyä ja onko siitä haittaa jos ei toimikkaan
<anger> Jos osaa ja ennen kaikkea jaksaa säätää toimimattomia asioita, niin miksipä ei päivittäisi
<anger> Hyvähän se vaan on jos on betatestaajia
<anger> Kunhan vaan muistaa että beta on todellakin beta
<Sysi> betassahan ei enää etes muutu asiat jännästi
<crizis> gnome 3.6 lähinnä kiinnostas pistää testikäyttöön
<Sysi> asioiten korjaaminen tarkottaa lähinnä että raportoi bugeja, mitä kannattais tehä
<crizis> toi virtualbox on ihan toivotonta kun siinä ei ole vielä 12.10:in X:än kanssa yhteensopivaa ajuria, max 1024x768 resoluutio vesa-ajurilla
<anger> Eikö muka virtualbox-ose-guest toimi?
<crizis> ei
<crizis> tai toimii, paitsi X:än ajurin suhteen
<anger> Virtualboxillahan oli myös oma repo, sieltä sai vähän tuoreempaa asiakaslisäosaa yms.
<crizis> noh, kai sekin päivitetään viimeistään sit kun finaali tulee.. :)
<Sysi> eikö muka saa ilman guest-additionsia kunnon resoa?
<Sysi> mulla on xubuntu ollu kyllä ilman ja ihan toimivalla resolla.. gnome-shell yms. ei tietty ala
<crizis> ei saa ei
<crizis> muutenkin se on mukava kun skaalaa resoa sen ikkunan koon mukaan automaagisesti yms ja lagailee hiukan vähemmän.. :)
<crizis> noh, pysytään lts:ssä ja odotellaan ars technican tuomioo amazonbuntusta
<Sysi> oli varmaan ennen alpha 2:ta ku asensin ekan kerran 12.10:n ja kerran päivityksiä asentaessa mm. terminaalin värit muuttu :D
<Sysi> käytin täysin defaultteja niin ei ollu homessa kopiota asetuksista, tuli suoraan /etc:n alta muutokset käyttöön
<anger> Noni, tuli sitten pidettyä duunissa Linux-koulutuskin
<anger> Ei ehkä hirveän yllättävää että osallistumisprosentti oli vaan about 50% luokkaa ja nekin ehkä vähän sen takia, että eivät kehdanneet kieltäytyä
<jjo> millaisessa duunissa?
<anger> atk-hommia ei atk-firmassa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-04
<SippeMaha> 1tyhmä kysymys taas, mutta mulla on sh skripti missä mä kutsun toista sh skriptiä, mutta tälle toiselle skriptille pitäis saada välitettyä muutama parametri ekasta skriptistä, miten?
<mjr> skripti parametri toinen kolmas, ja ne on $1 $2 $3 siellä toisessa
<SippeMaha> mmh
<SipuliSopuli> äh joo, jotenkin olin kuvitellu että pitäis olla sh ennen sitä skriptiä mikä kutsutaan
<SipuliSopuli> mutjoo, toimii
<SipuliSopuli> omaa tyhmyytt
<kirvesAxe> :)
<SipuliSopuli> mmh, lisää tyhmiä kysymyksiä. skripti pitäis saada tarkistamaan onko listauksessa olevien tiedostojen nimissä esim 5 päivää vanhempia timestamppeja ja jos on niin suoritettaisiin komento x
<czr> for, do, if, stat, then, fi, done
<czr> then, x, fi jopa
<anger> Onko joku asentanut smokepingin ubuntuun?
<anger> Vähän haastetta saada toimimaan apachessa
<anger> Äh, nythän mä vasta osasin lukea mikä toi error login virheilmoitus on, hakemiston listaaminen on vain kielletty mutta suora linkki cgi-skriptiin toimii
<anger> Usein auttaa kun kyselee irkissä tyhmiä
<czr> :-)
<czr> oon joskus ajanu sita kyl
<czr> mut siita on vuosia
<anacron> ei oo tyhmiä kysymyksiä on vaan tyhmiä tapoja kysyä
<czr> on kyl joskus tyhmia kysyjiakin
<czr> tosin ei niin saa sanoa suoraan
<anger> Eikun ei ole tyhmiä kysymyksiä, on vain tyhmiä kysyjiä
<anger> Vrt. "guns don kill people, people kill people"
<SipuliSopuli> äh, miten grepata onko tiedostosta rivit jossa esiintyy tästä päivästä 10 päivää vanhempi timestamp >.<
<czr> riippuu missa formaatissa sun "timestamp" on
<SipuliSopuli> vuosi kuukausi päivä
<SipuliSopuli> mutjoo, taas kyselin ja sitten keksin ratkaisun
<SipuliSopuli> ei pitäis kysellä varmaankaan siis
<Myrtti> sitä sanotaan kumiankka/nallekarhusäätämiseksi
<czr> kumikarhu
<SipuliSopuli> no kysynpähän taas, kun grepin tuloste on [D] 20121003 niin miten saan parsittua tuon [D] pois?
<czr> cut -f2- -d' '
<SipuliSopuli> taas ihan tyhmiä kysymyksiä (mihin löydän kuitenkin vastauksen kohta), miten tarkistan onko tiedostossa alle 5 riviä
<SipuliSopuli> wc -l laskee joo rivien määrän
<crizis> wc -l | grep total
<crizis> :)
<tale> Näenkö jostain lokista tms. mitä paketteja Ubuntu on päivittänyt eilisen jälkeen?
<anacron> en jaksa googlaa sun puolesta :( onko se menny rikkomaan ittensä
<tale> anacron: Tulostin lakkasi toimimasta.
<anacron> joo ne on vähän sellasii muutenkin
<Myrtti> apt kirjoittaa logiin, löytynee /var/logista
<tale> Vastaan itse, eli /var/log/dpkg.log
<Pera78> Zyxel NWD 2205 (rtl8192cu) ketään asentanu tätä ajuria apuja rautalanka mallista kiitos tarvittas :)
<Echramath> Näyttää aika heikosti tuotteistetulta äkkiä googlaten.
<Echramath> Kernelissä on siis jostain syystä mukana sille ajuri joka ei tee yhtään mitään järkevää?
<Pera78> siis langattoman verkon saan luotua mut ei worki :( oisko tuosta apua http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39895.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HJrNqk -> Zyxel NWD 2205 (rtl8192cu)
<Pera78> ei vaan osaa avuton tuota asentaa :)
<Pera78> siinähän se :D
<Pera78> peruskäyttö näin aloittelijana hakusessa sori näin etukäteen ajanhaaskausksesta
<Echramath> Juu ei mitään.
<Echramath> Paketin saa auki ihan graafisella käyttöliittymälläkin.
<Pera78> ok mut miten root oikeuksin
<Echramath> "sudo -s"
<Echramath> Sillä saa roottiterminaalin, kannattaa tietysti muistaa sulkea se. Tai sitten sudoa joka kommennon eteen.
<Echramath> Jälkimmäinen taitaa virallisesti olla se suositeltava tapa.
<Echramath> Se "unohtaa" sen salasanan sitten itsekseen jonkun n minuutin jälkeen.
<Echramath> Sitten tietysti näemmä kernel 3.0.2:lle tarkoitettu ja näemmä nyt on ajossa uusimmassa Ubuntussa 3.2.0.
<Pera78> jep root saadaan toimiin voitteko laittaa viä koodia millä lähtee asentuun jos install.sh on  /home kansiossa :D
<Echramath> Kyllä nuo ohjeet toimiva. Suoritettaviin tiedostoihin pitää viitata pisteellä. Itseäni toki pelottaisi mitä mokoma skripti tekee.
<Pera78> ok
<Echramath> Hmm jos vedän osiolta toiselle rsync -a --deletellä kaiken, onko takeita, että se data aina mahtuu sille toiselle osiolle?
<Echramath> Jos ne ovat saman kokoiset siis.
<tabasko> tais olla niin että se dellaa ne dellattavat viimeiseksi :/
<Echramath> Tuskin se tosin on kynnyskysymys kun ei osioita muutenkaan pitäisi kai täyttää.
<mjr> miten olis --delete-before
<mjr> --inplace voinee olla tarpeen kans
<mjr> sitten ei enää äkkiä keksi mikä kusis
<Echramath> Tuohan kuulostaa toimivalta. Vähemmän kriittiselle kamalle riittänee torjunta kerran viikossa levyrikkoa ja voinytuhosinkomäänejustia vastaan.
<tabasko> remember kids, always incremental backups
<tabasko> http://i.imgur.com/8BFxC.jpg
<kumiorava> huomenta. mites ubuntussa saa "lukittua" käyttäjiä kotikansioihinsa niin, ettei ne pystyis lukemaan tiedostoja kotikansion ulkopuolelta?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-05
<elias_a> kumiorava: Tarkennapas vähän mitä tarkoitat? Eikö default-asetus riitä, että ei pysty lukemaan toisten kotikansioita?
<elias_a> Unix-kielellä kotihakemistoja ja niiden alihakemistoja.
<elias_a> kumiorava: Tarkistin vielä. Hakemistorakenne näkyy mutta sisältö ei kun tarkastelee toisen käyttäjän kotihakemistoa.
<elias_a> kumiorava: Jos tämä ei riitä, määritteletkö tarpeen tarkemmin?
<Mirv> http://marathon.ubuntuonair.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Lq4XcO -> Ubuntu Community Charity Marathon
<heikki_> onks kellään ideaa, miten saan dovecot 2:ssa käyttöön ton dovecot-sql.conf ? Se ei lue sitä mitenkään ja jos includaan sen dovecot.confissa niin sitten se antaa erroria että Unknown setting: driver
<elias_a> Mitäs tehdään kun digikamera Nikon D100 ei suostu mounttautumaan USB-levyksi? Lokiin jää tällaista: http://pastebin.com/QSPaVh8b
<Iltsu> kysymys
<Iltsu> Näkyyks Nikonin järkkärit muka levyinä?
<Iltsu> Canonin ei meinaa ainakaa
<elias_a> Pitäis näkyä, on näkynyt. Nikonin siis.
<elias_a> Ja mun Olympus näkyy.
<kumiorava> hmmh, mitä tehdä jos rootilla ei oo oikeuksia tehä _mitään_
<kumiorava> vedänkö sileeksi koko koneen :P
<kumiorava> kokeilin bootissa mennä suoraan root terminaliin, ei silti mitään oikeuksia
<kumiorava> voiko ubuntu edes mennä näin rikki
<kumiorava> root kuuluu kyllä root-groupiin ja rootilla on sudoersissa kaikki oikeudet
<mjr> levy oli ehkä liitettynä kirjoitussuojattuna
<kumiorava> no mutta, nanoki sanoo että kirjotussuojattu tiedostojärjestelmä
<mjr> Niin. mount -o remount,rw /
<kumiorava> jees. :) nyt toimii taas
<kumiorava> joo, nyt toimii sudokin ku heitti käyttäjän takas sudo-ryhmään
<kumiorava> pitääks käyttäjän kuulua mihinkään muihin ryhmiin että ~kaikki toimii?
<tale> kumiorava: Ryhmän jäsenyys tuo jotain lisäoikeuksia, eli ei ne merkityksettömiä ole.
<tale> kumiorava: Kuulumalla adm vai mikä se oli ryhmään voi käyttää sudoa, ja saa siten rootin oikeudet eli voi tehdä mitä vaan.
<kumiorava> mjoo, cdrom oli kans muistaakseni että voi cd-asemaa käyttää
<tale> kumiorava: Se käyttäjä jonka Ubuntun asennus luo, on saanut tarvittavat ryhmät. Kopioi siitä muille käyttäjille.
<kumiorava> no mut oon sössiny sen käyttäjän ryhmät käyttämällä usermod -G
<kumiorava> joka näemmä poistaa kaikki muut ryhmät paitsi sen joka usermodilla lisätään
<kumiorava> poistaa käyttäjän ryhmistä, siis.
<tale> kumiorava: Kaikki ryhmät ei enää ole tarpeen, kun on koneen työpöytäistuntoon kirjautunut (siis ei etäistunto), saa käyttää koneen oheislaitteita. Siis näin mielestäni nykyään.
<mjr> taitaa olla noin
<kumiorava> hmm, joo
<tale> kumiorava: Jos käyttäjä ei jotain saa tehdä, katso mitä tiedostoa siinä käpälöidään, ja sen tiedoston ryhmäomistaja. Sitten lisäät käyttäjän siihen ryhmään.
<kumiorava> eipä noilla sit kai kamalasti oo merkitystä ku palvelin kyseessä, kunhan vaan sudo toimii
<olmi> kumiorava: tervetuloa kerhoon :) kannattaa siis käyttää usermod -a -G
<kumiorava> olmi: jep, virheistä näemmä oppii ;)
<kumiorava> onks ubuntussa sit niin vakiona ettei muut käyttäjät voi listata kotikansion sisältöä?
<kumiorava> eli jos yhistän sshlla jollain muulla käyttäjällä ja koitan komentaa ls /home/kumiorava niin se sanoo ettei oo oikeuksia, vai vaatiikse jotain säätöä
<kumiorava> tarkotuksena ois jakaa kavereille tunnuksia irkkaamista varten
<Echramath> World readable home directories se konsepti on yleisesti.
<tale> kumiorava: Voit muuttaa kotihakemistojen oikeuksia siten, että muilla ei ole oikeutta edes hakemistolistaukseen.
<kumiorava> mites onnistuu käytännössä?
<tale> kumiorava: Komennolla chmod.
<kumiorava> no niin, mutta miten modaan
<tale> kumiorava: Voit myös säätää adduser asetuksia siten, että vastaisuudessa luotavat käyttäjät saavat valmiiksi kotihakemiston johon ei muilla ole oikeuksia.
<tale> kumiorava: Katso man chmod. Tai sudo chmod g-rwx,o-rwx /home/sekäyttäjä
<kumiorava> chmod -Rv o= ~ tämmöstä opastusta sain toisaalta
<tale> kumiorava: Toi ~  taitaa tarkoittaa tuossa käyttäjän omaa kotihakemistoa. Ja tuo jättää groupille vielä oikeudet.
<tale> kumiorava: Eikä siinä tarvita -R.
<kumiorava> tale: jees, kiitos! toimii mainiosti ja just niin niinku haluan :)
<kumiorava> tale: miten tuota adduserin konffia sit pitää puukottaa että tekee automaattisesti tuon?
<tale> kumiorava: Ensin kopioit talteen tiedoston /etc/adduser.conf.
<tale> kumiorava: Sitten etit siitä rivin DIR_MODE=jotain, vaihdat siihen DIR_MODE=0700
<tale> kumiorava: Myös man adduser
<tale> kumiorava: Ja man adduser.conf
<kumiorava> tale: jaa, pitää vissiin puukottaa public_htmlälle oikeudet erikseen :)
<Echramath> ...mitä pitää ottaa huomioon osioidessa, jos meinaa ehkä tunkea koneella Windows seiskan joskus?
<tale> Echramath: Onko Win 7 jotenkin erikoinen levyosioiden suhteen?
<tale> Echramath: Siis erilainen kuin aikaisemmat Windowsit?
<Echramath> Kiitos, nuo oli juuri mun kysymykset. :)
<czr> uudemmat koneet/biosit haluaa ehka kayttaa GPT:ta
<czr> tosin en kyl osaa vastata tuohon.
<Sysi> seiska saattaa haluta tehä jonku boottipartition
<czr> oisko mikaan muuttunu siita et kun windowsin asentaa niin se olettaa et se on ainoa kayttis
<czr> ihmettelisin kovasti jos ois
<Echramath> No luotan siihen, että se tuhoaa buuttisysteemit.
<Sysi> mulla joskus se ei tehny kunnolla sitä.. piti kahesti paikkailla ennenku boottas
<Echramath> No, jos teen 300 gigan primääripartition mitä en käytä mihkään ja extendediksi loput niin oletan, etten voi mennä ihan reisille.
<czr> hmm. eiks windowsin manuaalisivussa ole tuota dokumentoitu?
<czr> kokeile man win.ini? ;--)
<Echramath> Eihä mulla ole koko käyttistä.
<Erkkimon> Btw, Gnome 3 on melko täydellinen DE. Yritin rakentaa compiz standalonesta jotain, mitä Gnome 3 on jo. Huhhuh.
<Erkkimon> Ei voi kuin ihastella tätä täydellisyyden tasoa...
<Sysi> se dock ei oo ihan täydellinen
<Echramath> En usko mutta saatan kokeilla.
<Erkkimon> Sysi: Kuis? Mistä et tykkää siinä?
<Sysi> ei saa helposti hiirellä samaan työtilaan toista ikkunaa samalle softalle
<Erkkimon> Sysi: Nii meinaat tota Max OS X like behaviouria?
<Erkkimon> Sysi: Tykkäisit siitä että ku klikkaat auki olevan ohjelman kuvaketta, se avais uuden instanssin eikä aktivois jo olemassa olevaa instanssia?
<Sysi> tykkäisin että klikkaamalla keskinapilla tai ctrl/shift/alt kans aukeis uus ikkuna
<Sysi> keskiklikkaushan aukasee uteen työtilaan
<Sysi> useimmissa softissa on tietty kiva pikanäppäin tuolle
<Erkkimon> Aa, niin joo.
<Erkkimon> Ite käytän yleensä CTRL+(SHIFT)+N -yhdistelmää. Tosin luulis, että ton saa jostain muutettua.
<Ya_Yagi> jos tota gnome 3:sta tahtoo kokeilla ni mikä kannattaa asentaa, gnome-shell vai gnome
<Sysi> gnome-shell on se erikoinen osa
<Erkkimon> Ya_Yagi: Jos sulla on Unity alla, niin gnome-shell.
<Ya_Yagi> jups
<Erkkimon> Ya_Yagi: Xubuntun päälle asennettaessa pääset pienemmälä konffimisella, jos imaset ubuntu-desktopin gnome-shellin lisäks.
<Sysi> se vetää aika karusti softaaki, kaikkea tarpeellistaki tietty
<Erkkimon> Jep. Matskua tulee, mutta onneks levytila on tätä nykyä halpaa, eikä Ubuntun paketinhallinta useinkaan pissi pakettien päivitystä.
<Erkkimon> Jossain Gentoossa ahistais pakettimäärä eri tavalla. :D
<czr> voin kyl luvata et loytyy ihmisia joita ahdistaa pakettimaarat ubuntussakin
<Sysi> mutta ku on kdelibs5 ja gnome asennettuna niin ei mihinkää softaan tarvi hirveästi enää ylimääräsiä riippuvuuksia :P
<Sysi> pitäisköhän kokeilla kwiniä xubuntun kans tolla 12.04 virtuaalilla, jos toi 12.10 jäis kliinimmäksi
<Erkkimon> Sysi: Totta. :D
<inz> wot, gstreamer ja ffmpeg julkassu samana päivänä 1.0:t
<inz> eikun ei ollu
<inz> freecode vaan myöhässä
<Finnish> En meinaa millään päästä sisään routeriin ethernetin kautta, kerran pääsin tänään mut en sen jälkeen oo päässy, pitäis päästä flashaamaan se ja ei viiti langattoman kautta kokeilla, sillä pääsen kyllä
<Echramath> Onpa metkaa.
<czr> Finnish, ehka sul on joku laite jonka ip on sama kuin routerin?
<czr> tai sit kokeile toista ethernet-porttia
<czr> tai sit vaan resetoit koko purkin ja kokeilet uudestaan
<Finnish> Ok, tänks, kokeillaas
<Finnish> Milläs ton saa parraiten resetoitua, sitä reset-nappia painamalla miten pitkään?
<Echramath> Laskee hiljaa vaikka kymmeneen niin menee varmasti.
<Echramath> Tuo puhveli tosin ainakin ilmaisi sen selkeästi.
<Finnish> Mullei muita laitteita oo kiinni kuin huawein mokkula, voipko se olla syypää tohon?
<Echramath> Kiinni missä?
<Echramath> Ja niin siinä reitittimessä?
<Echramath> Kai senkin voi kokeeksi pois ottaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-06
<Echramath> /dev/sdc5       300G  4.6G  281G   2% /media/5b3c4d5c-d439-4603-890a-3cd216ae33a2
<Echramath> Onkos ext4:n journal oikeasti noin iso_
<Kilpuri> Echramath:  tai joku muu..
<Kilpuri> Mietin noita vnc juttuja ja ssh yhteyttä (etä käyttöä)
<Kilpuri> http://linux.fi/index.php/VNC
<Kilpuri> Tossa kohtaa olen mennyt jotenkin solmuun. En nyt vaan tajua.
<Echramath> Onhan se naemma sille ihan normaalia.
<Kilpuri> ssh kayttajanimi@palvelin -L 5903:palvelin:5904
<Echramath> Ei siina mitaan, eihan tuo missaan tunnu jos sille on tekninen peruste.
<Mkaysi> Minusta tuo on helpompi laittaa SSHn asetustiedostoon
<Kilpuri> Jotenkin en tajua, että mitä sille etä koneelle pitää asentaa (putty)
<Sysi> ei vnc:tä pakko oo vetää ssh:n läpi
<Kilpuri> ja mistä minä tempaisen ton "käyttäjänimen@palvelin"
<Mkaysi> http://paste.progval.net/show/165/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/U8WFZi -> Paste #165 | LodgeIt!
<Mkaysi> Ensin suoritan "ssh lan-devgan" ja sitten avaan VNC ohjelman ja yhdistän localhostiin porttiin 4433
<Mkaysi> Tuo paste on siis tiedostosta ~/.ssh/config
<Sysi> jos oot sisäverkossa jossa ei oo urkkijoita, asenna vino, määritä työpöytä jaetuksi, kato koneen ip ifconfigin tulosteesta ja yhistä sopivalal clientillä
<Kilpuri> sysi joo toi voisi onnistua, mutta en meinannut sisäverkkoa.
<Kilpuri> On minulla muitakin ongelmia tässä, mutta lähinnä toi localhost juttu minua ihmetyttää.
<Kilpuri> Rämpläsin eilen LAMPin kanssa, kun ajattelin että siinä on toi SSH ja sitten tänään keskittyisin tohon etä juttuun.
<Kilpuri> sitä en nyt sitten tiedä, että miksi tein tilin tonne DY.FI
<Kilpuri> en meinaa ruveta pitämään kotisivua koneellani, mutta kokeilun vuoksi kirjoitin HTML koodia 5 riviä johonkin kansioon.
<Sysi> localhost tarkottaa konetta jota käytät, ssh putki on localhostin portista etäkoneen porttiin
<Kilpuri> sysi aivan,  miten se putki oikeastaan rakennetaan/ käännetään. Jos nyt kävelen naapuriin, niin miten otan sen yhteyden omaan koneeseen?
<Sysi> tuossa wikisivussa minkä linkkasit selitetään ihan hyvin
<Sysi> -L vipu ssh:lle kertoo että halutaan putki, sitte määritellää mistä minne
<Sysi> ja ssh ei toimi anonyymisti, pitää tietää käyttäjä ja tietty kone johon yhdistetään, ennenku tarkennetaan portit
<Sysi> Mkaysi: vnc-putkituksessa ei tarvi vissiin ksokea hostin ssh-conffiin?
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että millä nimellä se oma kone löytyy. Joo mutta mikä on se "anonyymi" tarkoitus onkin, että ei muiden, kuin minun tarvitse tietää käyttäjääni ja konettani/salasanaa. Mutta pitääkö se tietää mistä yhdistetään.
<Kilpuri> siis edelleen...jos kävelen nyt naapuriin, niin tiedänhän minä oman IP-osoitteen, koneeni nimen ja käyttäjäni nimen jne.
<Mkaysi> Sysi: Jos ei jaksa kirjoittaa hostia aina käsin niin tarvitsee :)
<Sysi> Mkaysi: eikö se tehä silti clienttipäässä?
<Mkaysi> Puhummeko me nyt samasta asiasta?
<Kilpuri> mkaysi: oliko toi juttusi se, että purkissa on NAT ja tota ohjaillaan ulkoiselta oikealle sisäiselle koneelle ?
<Sysi> minä puhun siitä että toimiiko ssh kayttajanimi@palvelin -CL 5903:palvelin:5904 koskematta palvelin-koneen ssh-conffiin
<Kilpuri> ja Sysi: puhuu siitä mitä minä olin oikeastaan kysymässä.
<Sysi> ei Mkaysi oo maininnu mitää nattiin liittyvää
<Mkaysi> Ok. Sitä ei tarvitse muokata olettaen, ettei palvelimen setuksissa ole estetty porttiohjauksia/tunneleita
<Mkaysi> Reitittemessä on NAT ja SSH-portit on ohjattu paikallisille koneille
<Mkaysi> http://paste.progval.net/show/166/ saattaisi olla parempi esimerkki. Se on LANin ulkopuolelta yhdistettäessä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/42r3iq -> Paste #166 | LodgeIt!
<Kilpuri> Mkaysi: mitä kirjoittaisit naapurisi koneeseen jos haluaisit käyttää omaa koettasi?
<Mkaysi> Jos minulla olisi naapurin koneella tuo edellinen paste, "ssh devgan"
<Kilpuri> Niin ja sitten vielä lisää tyhmiä kysymyksiä: mitä portteja noissa esimerkeissä nyt on avattu modeemista?
<Kilpuri> 443 on ssh portti ja se pyörii monissakin ohjeissa.
<ninnnu> 443 on https
<Kilpuri> ja 80 voi avata vaikka se ei tähän liitykkään?
<ninnnu> 22 on ssh
<Kilpuri> jos jättää avaamatta portin 22, niin haittaax se?
<ninnnu> 80 ja 443 on selainjuttuja, ei varsinaisesti etäkäyttöä
<Sysi> en avais 80 ellei halua ajaa apassia koko maailmalle
<ninnnu> haluutko sen ssh:n?
<ninnnu> tietenkin ssh:n voi vääntää eri porttiin
<Kilpuri> ninnnu:  etäkäyttöä (mielummin graafista ajattelin) toi portti 80 on nyt auki oikeastaan sen takia, että koitan saada jonkun y6yhteyden maailmalta. (fiksumpi keskittyisi yhteen asiaan kerrallaan)
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että jos nyt kirjoitan nimi.dy.fi, niin ei yhdisty. Tämä johtuu varmaankin siitä, että minulla ei ole semmoista nimeä määritelty minkä mkaysi linkkasi
<Mkaysi> Onko dy.fillä tieto mihin IP-osoitteeseen dy.fin pitäisi ohjata nimi.dy.fi?
<Kilpuri> on, mutta onkohan se oikein...sen laitoin jonka saa sieltä "myipadres"
<Sysi> jos vaikka eilen laitoit niin se voi olla jo muuttunu
<Kilpuri> se dy.fi ei kyllä ohjaa sitä kaverinkaan sivuille, kun laitoin sen siihen toimimaan jos ei satu olemaan toi oma IP.
<Sysi> dy.fi-osotteet ei välttämättä toimi sisäverkossa
<Kilpuri> ei minun IP muutu ja sen jutun laitoin, että koneeni tekee sen päivityksen tonne DY palveluun.
<Kilpuri> no tolla kokeilin  http://anonymouse.org/anonwww.html
<Kilpuri> tai saattehan te kokeilla, että mihin menee jos kirjoitatte Kilpuri.dy.fi
<Kilpuri> nyt se on ohjattu eräälle nettisivulle (ei minun koneeseen)
<n1ko> eiköhän tuossa ohjaus ole väärin
<n1ko> ja onkin
<n1ko> että katsoppas nyt vaan ne dy.fi:n asetukset kuntoon
<n1ko> ja tee tota hommaa pala kerrallaan,ensin verifioi ne porttiavaukset ja servicet
<n1ko> sitten vasta jotain dns:ää siihen päälle
<Kilpuri> Päivitämme kopiomme RIPEn tietokannasta kerran viikossa, uudet osoitevaraukset alkavat toimimaan maanantaiaamuisin.
<Kilpuri> Toi vissin tarkoittaa, että minun ei kannata miettiä näitä juttuja enää tällä viikolla?
<n1ko> ei tuolla oo mitään tekemistä tuon kanssa
<Kilpuri> no jotenkin ajattelin, että kai noi tietävät automaattisesti minun osoitteeni olevan suomalainen jne..
<n1ko> tuo liittyy vaan dy.fi:n tarkastukseen siitä,että sun ip on suomesta
<n1ko> niin ne tietääkin. siitä tietokannasta jonka päivittävät joka maaantai.
<Kilpuri> n1ko joo, mutta minulla ei ollut tuota tiliä vielä sunnuntaina tai maanantaina. Niin ne eivät ole tarkistaneet sitä?
<n1ko> ei sillä oo mitään merkitystä
<n1ko> htv:lla on varmasti ollut sun ip sunnuntaina tai maanantaina :)
<n1ko> mutta niin, kuten sanoin aloita palasissa ja unohda tuo dy.fi nyt hetkeksi (koska se on joka tapauksessa ainakin konffattu väärin)
<ninnnu> jaa dy.fi:llä on tollanen rajoitus
<Kilpuri> dy on rajattu suomalaisille, sitä en tiedä mitä muita rajoituksia siellä on.
<n1ko> sulla on näköjään eilen vielä ollut oikea ip tuiolla
<n1ko> eli 89.27.1.93
<n1ko> ja sieltä vastaakin portti 80 ihan nätisti
<n1ko> eiku, eipä vastaa :)
<Kilpuri> n1ko vaihdoin sen jossain vaiheessa tässä kokeillessani meneekö se sinne kaverin osoitteeseen.
<n1ko> nyt putosin ihan totaalisesti kärryiltä
<n1ko> vaihdoit sinne _oikean_ osoitteen testataksesi meneekö se kaverille?
<n1ko> ja sitten vaihdoit jotain tuubaa sinne (mitä siellä on nyt) ja ihmettelet kun ei toimi ?
<Kilpuri> n1ko: siinä dy palvelussa laitetaan joku www.osoite tai sitten se oma osoite. Jos oikein tajusin, niin sen saa ohjattua muualle silloin, kun tietää pitävänsä omaa konetta kiinni.
<n1ko> mutta mitä tästä nyht etänä voi sanoa on se että sulla on 80 portti auki, mutta siellä ei kuuntele mitään. 22 portti on kiinni (jos sitä johonkin koitit käyttää)
<n1ko> ja tosiaan dy.fi:ssä tuubaa
<n1ko> Kilpuri: joo, no se selittää sen että sieltä vastaa dy.fi:n ip nyt
<Kilpuri> Mikäli ilmoitat tässä HTTP-linkin, nimeen kohdistuvat WWW-selainten haut uudelleenohjataan ilmoitettuun osoitteeseen silloin, kun nimeä ei ole osoitettu omaan IP-osoitteeseesi. Jos linkkiä ei ilmoiteta, nimi poistuu nimipalvelusta vapautettaessa kokonaan. Esimerkki oikeassa muodossa esitetystä linkistä: http://slashdot.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Drv5ox -> Slashdot: News for nerds, stuff that matters
<n1ko> jeps, mä nyt oletin että sä olet sen korjannut oikeaksi jos ihmettelet miksei toimi :)
<Kilpuri> ei, kun on minulla toi DY auki tässä jatkuvasti, se on yksi klikkaus ohjata se itselle tai kaverille.
<n1ko> mutjoo, enmä nyt oikeen tiedä mikä se sun ongelma tässä ees on, tarina lähti jostain etäkäytöstä ja lopputulemana debugataan nimeä joka on proxytetty muualle :)
<n1ko> vai menikö sulla sekaisin proxytys ja nimipalvelut tässä? Tuo wwww-ohjaushan ei toimi minkään muun kanssa kuin http-liikenteen
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/10f3812b531b3bb3bbde9124923f7761
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yOsrc2 -> 10f3812b531b3bb3bbde9124923f7761.png
<n1ko> ei tuollasta ole olemassa ku wiking.fi
<n1ko> www.wiking.fi on
<n1ko> jos sulla on linux niin voit tätä testailla ihan komentoriviltä, dig A osoite.com
<Kilpuri> n1ko varmasti meni proxyt ja DNS sekaisin, mutta ton dy jutun sotkin tähän lähinnä sen takia, että jos saan sen toiminaan, niin sitten osaan tehdä muutkin asetukset. Ehkä olen tekemässä montaa ihan erillistä asiaa samaan aikaan.
<n1ko> olet, ja kuten alussa jo tuumasin tee asioita yks kerrallaan
<n1ko> mut enivei, enmä näe tuossa sun yrityksessä mitään muuta vikaa kuin, että tällä hetkellä dy.fi ei osoita oikeaan paikkaan ja että sulla ei oo siellä avatussa portissa mitään kuuntelemassa :)
<Kilpuri> Jotenkin en vieläkään tajua, että liityn sitten ssh:lla tai vaikka selaimella omalle koneelleni, niin mitä arvoja minun konessani pitää olla tai siis mikä osoite sille naapurin koneelle annetaan, että se yhdistää...
<n1ko> kilpuri.dy.fi
<n1ko> olettaen että olet konffannut sen kuntoon :)
<Kilpuri> n1ko: joo siellä ei sitten ole mitään kuuntelemassa, siinä on joku polku-juttu sitten päin persettä. Eli tässä päästään nyt sitten siihen localhostin nimeen
<n1ko> jos et ole niin suoraan tuo htv:n nimi jonka näet whoissaamalla itseäsi
<Kilpuri> no en ole, sen kai nyt voikin ymmärtää. Tähän se juttu juuttuu.
<n1ko> Mutjoo, koita keksiä joku ongelma jos tarviit lisäapua
<Echramath> Ei tämä nyt ihan optimaalista ole, että Avatar-tyypit esiintyvät kaikissa videoissa.
<elias_a> Echramath: ? Mihis tuo liittyy?
<Echramath> overlayssa on paletti sekaisin kaikilla videotoistimilla, puhdas asennus, nvidian poroajurit.
<Echramath> Paitsi nimenomaan youtube, minkä vuoksi olen vähän hämmentynyt. Vian piti flashissa olla.
<Echramath> Sinällään jos ei just nyt halua pelata mitään tekisi nouveaukin riittävästi.
<Echramath> Niin ja luonnollisesti mplayer -vo x11 toimii.
<Echramath> ts. kaikki näyttää tuolta: http://www.stz-bg.com/uploads/problem1.png
<Echramath> Myös: Pidginin sisällä on kirjasto libpurple joten kaikki logitkin kannattaa laittaa hakemistoon .purple.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-07
<pesasa> Onko nyt niin, että Gwibber ei osaa tunnistautua Facebookiin? Ainakaan tilin lisääminen ei näytä onnistuvan.
<pesasa> Kirjautumisyritys sanoo vaan, että "Success", eikä tee mitään.
<pesasa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1058672
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1058672 in gwibber (Ubuntu) "Gwibber not add my Facebook account" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mlpug> pystyykö http/udp/tcp yhteyksiä priorisoimaan. laitoin apt-getilla päivitykset tulemaan ja en oikein pysty firefoxia käyttämään kun sivut ei päivity. Olis hyvä jos tässä olis tiukka prioriteetti että haetaan päivityspaketit sitten kun ehditään ja selain saisi dataa normaalinopeudella
<mlpug> eli optimi olisi, että yhteyden avaavan sovelluksen nimelle ja/tai tcp porttinumeroille voisi määritellä prioriteetteja
<n1ko> miten tuo auttaisi tuohon ongelmaan
<n1ko> kummatkin on tcp-yhteyksiä, kummatkin on yhteyksiä samaan porttiin
<n1ko> ja kummatkin on http-yhteyksiä
<n1ko> tuota spekuloitiin just pari viikkoa sitten täällä ja joku vinkkaskin jopa jonkun softan millä pysty tuota tekeen softatasolla
<mlpug> mutta netstatilla näkyy porttinumeron lisäksi että mitkä yhteydet ovat firefoxin, thunderbirdin, python scriptin, jne käynnistämiä, joten se tieto on käytettävissä
<n1ko> (en kyllä muista sen nimeä kun en itse moiselle käyttöä keksi)
<mlpug> ja on se myös alemmilla tasoilla mukana paketeissa, eihän niitä palautuspaketteja muuten osattaisi oikeille sovelluksille palauttaa
<mlpug> mutta asia selvä jos tämä on hiljattain käsitelty niin selaan seuraavaksi lokeja.
<n1ko> niin siis toki, mutta tcp:ssähän sokettiportti ei ole mikään vakio :)
<Echramath> aptille nyt tosin saa laitettua jostain nopeudenrajoituksenkin.
<Echramath> Tietysti paketit ei valu optimaalisinta vauhtia silloin, mutta kuinka paljon se kiinnostaa?
<n1ko> kyllä se aika paljon kiinnostaa kun haluat instata jonkun isomman softan
<n1ko> etkä selata samalla kissakuvia
<n1ko> kiinteät rajoitukset on kovin huonoja ideoita, adaptiivisuus ja priorisointi on se juttu
<n1ko> mutta mikä yhteys nykypäivänä on niin heikko että yksittäinen tcp-yhteys pystyy tukkimaan muun?
<n1ko> tcp:n ansiostahan tuota ei pitäs sinällään edes onnistua pahasti tekemään
<Echramath> Http-upload tukki ainaskin kaiken kaapelimodeemilla.
<Echramath> Mokkula olikin sitten ihan huumorivaihtoehto.
<n1ko> (tai siis kun www-selain aukaisee n yhteyttä vs se yksittäinen apt-getin)
<n1ko> mlpug: oiskohan ollut tuo trikle
<n1ko> rupesin nyt mielenkiinnosta googlettaan
<n1ko> tosin ei näytä kovin aktiiviselta porjektilta
<n1ko> toinen ois potkasta throttelella se apt-get käyntiin, ei elegantti ratkaisu :)
<mlpug> Echramath, ei ainakaan apt-getin manuaalisivulta heti osu silmään mitään "rajoitinta" .
<mlpug> n1ko, en nyt oikein saanut heti selvää tuosta triklestä mutta ei ole mun repoissa ja sen sivuilla lukee "Trickle, a server-side mechanism ..." joten epäilyttää, että tämä ei onnistuisi minulta clientin käyttäjänä pelkästään
<Echramath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5996302&postcount=7
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/JdTCOb -> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post -  how to limit apt-get download speed
<Echramath> Tuo muistaakseni toimi.
<n1ko> mlpug: puhutaankohan me samasta, http://monkey.org/~marius/pages/?page=trickle
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/p5yrG0 -> trickle
<mlpug> joo. taisin olla hiukka väärillä sivuilla vaikka sekin oli TCP bandwidth alueella, mutta nyt kun kirjoitan tuon tricklen oikein niin se löytyy myös minun oletusrepoista ja kuvaus näyttää olevan sitä mitä olin etsimässä (="The most simple application is to limit the bandwidth usage of programs"). ehkä asennan tuon
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/RedNotebook
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/osdDQr -> 2x41 RedNotebook - Viikon VALO #93 | Viikon VALO
<shanttu> tuli mieleen pystyykö ubuntussa komentamaan äänellä. Pitäisi litteroida reilut kaksi tuntia puhetta. olisi näppärää halutessaan stopata ääni jollain sanalla ja toisella jatkaa
<elias_a> shanttu: Huudat vaan että "katainen".
<elias_a> Se saa elektronitkin seisahtumaan kauhusta.
<shanttu> huusin ihan täysiä
<shanttu> kone kuumeni
<elias_a> Eikö toiminut?
<elias_a> :D
<mjr> Ei kauheen helposti. Muinoin oli joku softa jolle saattoi opettaa erillisiä komentoja etukäteen, varmaan säätämällä sellaisen vois löytää ja ottaa käyttöön.
<elias_a> Aika erikoista että tällä saralla ei ole menty eteenpäin yhtään.
<elias_a> Moni muu homma on edistynyt urakalla.
<Echramath> Yksi tuttu myi puhesyntikkasoftaa.
<Echramath> Siltä oli kerran joku kysynyt, että toimiiko se puheentunnistussoftana, jos sitä ajaa takaperin.
<elias_a> :O
<elias_a> Olisipa hieno tietää kuka se joku oli...
<mjr> repoista löytyi sphinx ja julius säätökandidaateiksi, mutta tuskin ne kauhean tuotteistettuja tosiaan ovat
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä, se oli joku maallikko, jolle oli epäselvää, miten tietokoneohjelma toimii.
<elias_a> http://askubuntu.com/questions/76618/how-to-interact-with-ubuntu-through-voice-command-mic
<shanttu> Echramath, haha
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/uDeTAj -> 11.10 - How to interact with Ubuntu through voice command (mic)? - Ask Ubuntu
<shanttu> http://www.simon-listens.org/index.php?id=396&L=1 ainakin kehitetään vielä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-09-30
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: suomennokset päivittyvät tiheästi ainoastaan Canonicalin tukemiin ohjelmiin ('main'-ohjelmalähde), mutta zim on yhteisön ylläpitämissä eli päivittyy vain itse ohjelman uusien versioiden mukana. yhteisön jäsenenä voi kyllä ajaa läpi pelkän käännöspäivityksenkin ohjelmaan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: jos mitään erityistä ei tehdä, tulee käännös vasta tulevaisuudessa julkaistavan 0.61-version myötä.
<Mirv> sykli on siis tosiaan hidas yksittäisille ohjelmille, eli työnsä tuloksen näkee vasta pidemmällä aikavälillä. joskus olen itse halunnut jonkin tietyn käännöksen ajoissa mukaan sen verran kovasti että olen laittanut käännöksen tuon SRU-prosessin mukaisesti.
<Mirv> toisaalta, usein oma motivaatio on siinä että sekä auttaa muita että saa käännöksen omaan käyttöön - omaan käyttöön käännökseen saa helposti lataamalla Launchpadista, ja samalla tietää että lopulta kaikki muutkin hyötyvät siitä.
<Mirv> Tehdastehdas: jos et tiennyt miten käännöksen saa ujutettua omaan käyttöön, 1. pyydä se sähköpostitse https://translations.launchpad.net/zim/pyzim/+pots/zim/fi/+export 2. tallenna kotikansioon, 3. avaa Pääte, 4. aja komento: msgfmt -v -c -o zim.mo zim_zim-fi.po 5. aja komento sudo mv zim.mo /usr/share/locale/fi/LC_MESSAGES/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/etqnCs -> OpenID transaction in progress
<Nakkel> http://www.geek.com/apps/after-switching-37000-pcs-to-ubuntu-french-armed-forces-says-open-source-cuts-costs-40-percent-1572233/
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-01
<Echramath> Onkos jollakulla netflix toiminut?
<jjo> kyl mä sieltä tänään jotain katsoin
<Echramath> Winellä+
<Echramath> ?
<jjo> en
<Kilpuri> ?
<tale> Echramath: Androidissa se toimii.
<Echramath> Jos ihan normi Linux-pc:ssä meinaisi?
<tale> Echramath: Mikä on se kysymys johon haluat vastauksen?
<Echramath> Toimiiko se oikeasti, internet väittäisi että Winellä.
<Sysi> Echramath: vähän tuurista kiinni että pelaako, tuntuu että joillaki pelaa ihan hyvin ja joillaki nykii vaikka pitäis olla kaikki kunnossa
<Sysi> Echramath: mutta vaati pätsätyn winen, ellei käytä sitä valmista pakettia
<steven_> could use help moving from 12.04 to 13.04
<steven_> have ubuntu installed on a pc
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-02
<Max`> ihme palvelin toi yks ku jatkuvasti huoltokatkoja
<Max`> kyll kaikki muut tuntus olevan vakaita mut ei toi suomalainen
<puhuri>  mikä palvelin?
<anacron> kenties irkki
<elias_a> Max`: Kerro nyt mistä palvelimesta on kyse?
<Max`> freenoden palvelimesta
<Max`> oha ne ircnetissäki yli 1000 päivää päällä
<elias_a> Max`: Ircnetissä ei tosin ole sitten juuri palveluitakaan.
<Max`> tuski irdctä tarvii sulkea niiden takia
<Max`> asetuksiaki voi säätää ilman moisia jos osaa
<Max`> tosin monesti ne ammattilaiset jotka korjaa jotai o ihan idiootteja
<Max`> monen kuukauden homma joku mitä tekee parissa minuutissa ja silti se o rikki sen jälkee
<elias_a> Max`: Jos sinulla on noin paljon osaamista ja näkemystä niin ilmoittaudu ylläpitäjäksi.
<Max`> eihä tossa ny muuta ollu ku et jos ei jollai windowsillä palvelin oo ni ei tarvii joka viikko bootata sitä
<Max`> ja yleensä ne idiootit on kunnan/kaupungin koneiden ylläpitäjiä
<elias_a> Max`: Nyt kannattaisi ehkä vähän pitää suuta soukemmalla.
<elias_a> Max`: Mihin ihmeeseen perustuu oletus siitä, että IRC-palvelinten ylläpitäjissä olisi kuntien tai kaupunkien henkilöstöä?
<elias_a> Etenkin kun freenode on nimenomaan kehittäjiä käyttäjikseen keräävä verkko...
<Max`> joskus palvelimien osotteista
<Max`> jos vaikka siinä lukee tut.fi
<Max`> tai vastaavaa
<elias_a> Max`: Jos domain on tut.fi niin voisitko kertoa miten jokin kunta tai kaupunki liittyy asiaan?
<Max`> no opiskelijat sitte kai
<czr_> Max`, suurin osa irk-servereiden ylläpitäjistä ei todellakaan tee sitä työkseen
<elias_a> Max`: Yliopistot ja korkeakoulut ovat kunnista ja kaupungeista riippumattomia laitoksia.
<czr_> en tunne yhtäkään infact. jos sulla on vapaa-aikaa siihen asti et haluat osallistua ylläpitoon ja palveluiden rakentamiseen siten että turvapäivitykset voidaan ajaa sisään ilman et tulee palvelukatkoa niin siitä vain
<elias_a> Max`: Edelleen: mikä on mielestäsi se yhteys kuntiin / kaupunkeihin?
<Echramath> Ammattikorkeat on itseasiassa kaupunkien kouluja, mutta niillä liene kellään ircserveriä?
<elias_a> Max`: Pointtini on se, että jos omat tiedot ovat niin alkeelliset, ettei tiedä, että tut.fi:n ylläpito ei todellakaan ole Tampereen kaupungin palveluksessa, kannattaa pitää vain ihan kiltisti turpa tukossa.
<czr_> Echramath, tai yleensä kuntayhtymien afaik
<czr_> ainakin etelässä
<czr_> mut eipä tosiaan ole tullu vastaan niiden pyörittämiä irc-servereitä jotka ois julkisissa irc-verkoissa kiinni
<Max`> ei ehkä tässä verkossa mut ei toi ny piilossakaan ole http://www.tut.fi/irc/
<Fibubot> http://www.tut.fi/irc/ -> Irc.cc.tut.fi
<Max`> enkä ny erityisesti tota tarkota vaan tota osotteen muotoa
<Max`> että siitä näkee monesti kenen palvelin on
<Echramath> Juu elikkäs korkeakoulut on Suomessa suoraan valtion alaisuudessa olevia autonomiamökkylöitä.
<Sysi> samalla lailla kai koko freenode pätkii
<elias_a> Max`: No jos siitä näkee kenen se on niin miksi puhut jotain kaupungeista ja kunnista?
<puhuri> ja irc.cc.tut.fion Ircnetin purkki, ei freenoden missä tämä kanava on
<elias_a> puhuri: Ei sillä varmaan ole merkitystä jos on vain sitä mieltä, että "kaikki on kaupungin winkkari-idioottien vikaa" ;-)
<elias_a> Max`: Vai mitä?
<Max`> no ei ne varmaan kaikki samanlaisia ole mut on tullu nähtyä aika huonoja myös
<Max`> ja kai ne katkot sitte o sitä että viikottain tuleva uus kerneli on pakko asentaa
<Max`> ja ircnetissä o parasta se ettei oo palveluja
<Max`> haittaa niistä o ku jatkuvasti pitäs kirjautua siihe tai tulee joku guest nick tai ei pääse kanaville
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-05
<paasi> hoi
<paasi> ketää hereil
<paasi> eiku noni nyt pääs läpi
<paasi> :)
<paasi> haool
<paasi> onks tääl plex käyttäjiä ?
<Janssoni> Terve. Onkohan millään tavalla mahdollista ajaa windows 7:ään NVidia näyttiksen ajureita Ubuntu 12.04:n kautta? Käytän näitä rinnakkain läppärissä ja windows ei enää käynnisty oikein-> käynnistyksen pallot pyörähtävät ja kun työpöydän pitäisi aueta jää näyttö mustaksi, mutta hiiri näkyy. Näytönohjeimen ajurit pysähtelivät aijemmin aina yllättäen mutta tällä kertaa lopullisesti. Uusimmat ajur
<Kilpuri> Eikä sille windowsille ole tehty NVidian ajureita?
<Echramath> Eikö se käynnisty missään vikasietotilassakaan?
<Janssoni> vikasieto tillassa sama ilmiö. näyttö mustaks ja hiiri toimii.. Ajurit on/oli ihan oikeat juuri päivitetyt..  ajattelin kokeilla korjaantuisiko ongelma jos saisin ajettua ajurit uusiksi ubuntun kautta? Vai onko mulla viirus O_O
<Kilpuri> Jos sen windowsin asentaa uudelleen, niin se saattaa rikkoa Grupin, mutta sen saa kyllä korjattua.
<Janssoni> Joo sekin on vähä ongelma koska olen Itävallassa ja win&Ubu asennus levyt jäi suomeen :D
<Janssoni> ajan just ClamTk virustorjuntaa jos siellä winukan puolella ois joku mörkö...
<paasi> käykö winukal tehty certification filu ubuntuun samalle softalle ?
<Kilpuri> Mikä on se asia johon tarvitaan Windowsia?
<Janssoni> Mulla?  Cad ohjelmat lähinnä?
<paasi> no mut hei.. asiasta kaheksanteen.. mitä mä teen kun apache käyttää 443 porttii ja samoten tuo toinenki servu tarttis ssl toimiakseen
<paasi> saako molemmat skulaa jotenki ?
<paasi> tai perjaatteess apachen ssl:llää en tarvii kyl mihkää vai tarviinko.. tuol on vaan kuvat jne jaossa mut nehän kulkee 80 portin kautta ? ko ?
<jjo> juu ei sun ole apachella pakko kuunnella porttia 443 jos vaan kuvia jakelet
<jjo> mut ei sen ole pakko olla portissa 443 vaikka ssl:ää haluaiskin käyttää
<Sysi> kai SSL:ää voi käyttää useammalla ohjelmalla yhtä aikaa?
<paasi> joo mutku yritin käynnistää tuota plexiä niin sanoo että ssl käytössä.. ja kun katon mikä sitä käyttää nii sehän on apache
<paasi> no siis kuvia siel pääsääntösesti on... mut vaikka ssl ei käytössä ni pääsenhän mä ftp silti läpi ?
<paasi> mites musat ja leffat
<paasi> ?
<paasi> vaatiiko ne ssl
<paasi> mie en noista ni tiä
<paasi> :D
<paasi> kaikke pitäis vaa saada asennettuu
<Sysi> ei kai mikää varsinaisesti vaadi SSL:ää mutta aika monessa tapauksessa se ois kiva olla
<paasi> lähinnä kotiservu vaa missä on tiedostot tallessa
<paasi> nooooo
<jjo> niin siis ongelma on siinä jos yrittää kuunnella useammalla softalla samaa porttia
<paasi> jepo
<paasi> googletin et noit pystyis jotenki kiertää mut meni vähä ajatukset solmuu
<paasi> no mut jos avaan verkossa jaetun kansion tuolta.. ja katon tätä kansioo winukal. nii onko se 80 portin kautta vai 443 ?
<paasi> jos se ei käytä ssl ni silloha sen voi poistaa käytöstä ja antaa sen tuolle toiselle softalle
<paasi> eikö vain
<jjo> sä voit lopettaa 443:n kuuntelemisen apachella tai siiträä sen toiseen porttiin
<jjo> vastaavasti sen toisenkin softan saa varmaan eri porttiin halutessan
<paasi> eli vaihan vaa vhost sinne conffii
<paasi> se vaatii ssl
<paasi> mut sitä en osaa muutta
<paasi> :D
<paasi> eli siis conffi tiedostos mis 443 virtual host ni heitän siihe vaa joku muun portinko ?
<paasi> ja avaan sen portin
<paasi> näinkö ?
<paasi> ei kyl noin toiminu
<paasi> :D
<paasi> lol
<jjo> joo siis jos sinne vaihtaa sen portin ja käynnistää apachen uudestaan, niin sen pitäis sit alkaa käyttämään sitä toista porttia
<jjo> mut jos sitä ei tarvitse, niin kai sen kyseisen hostin voi ottaa pois käytöstä kokonaan
<paasi> aaa se onki mun ftp mikä käyttää ssl
<paasi> voi kökkö
<paasi> onks muita suojattui porttei ku 443 ?
<paasi> dir
<paasi> oho
<paasi> 'väärä kone
<paasi> :D
<jjo> mitä sä meinaat "suojatuilla porteilla"?
<paasi> ssl
<jjo> siis varattuja portteja on vaikka kuin
<jjo> tai siis sellaisia joista voi olettaa löytävänsä jonkun palvelun
<jjo> niiden noudattaminen on suositeltua, mutta ei pakollista
<jjo> http://www.iana.org/assignments/service-names-port-numbers/service-names-port-numbers.txt
<jjo> ja siis tuo 443 on varattu https:lle
<paasi> nooo nyt se meni läpi ku sammutin ufw
<paasi> hmm
<paasi> weeird
<paasi> hmm
<paasi> nojoo.. sit pitäis opetella käyttää ip tableee
<paasi> uus robleema
<paasi> miten mä saan esim. ip 122.22.2.2 ottamaan yhteyden koneeseen 122.22.2.3 kaikilla porteilla.. tai toisinpäin... vai onko tommone mahollista
<jjo> mä en nyt ymmärrä mitä tarkoittaa kaikilla porteilla
<Echramath> Haluatko skannata kaikki portit?
<jjo> siis homma toimii niin, että on olemassa joku palvelinsovellus joka kuuntelee yhteydenottoja johonkin porttiin/portteihin
<jjo> ja sit kun asiakasohjelma ottaa yhteyttä sellaiseen porttiin jota kuunnellaan ja ne osaavat puhua samaa kieltä, niin yhteys onnistuu jos kaikki yhteydelle asetetut vaatimukset täyttyvät
<Pekkah> Osaatteko sanoo missä ongelma kun ennen sai hiiren rullaa painamalla uudelle sivulle linkin auki
<Pekkah> ...nyt se aukeaa samalle sivulle
<Pekkah> Ongelma ilmestyi mielestäni yhden päivityksen jälkeen
<Pekkah> Jaahas ei ole totta, asensin uudelleen ja ongelma ei kadonnut ...nyt kun tulin täältä kysymään ongelma poistui ilman että tein mitään
<Echramath> Toimiikos se keskinappina muuten, se on aina kysymys.
<Sysi> riippuen selaimesta ja linkistä, rullalla klikkaus ei toimi ihan aina
<Pekkah> Kävin hiiren asetuksissa, en muuttanut mitään löin ikkunan kiinni ja nyt pelaa
<Pekkah> ...oliskohan joku bugi vaan
<hahlo> iltamaa, onko kiertokeinoa kun 13.04 installeri jämähtää siihen ruutuun jossa pitäisi alkaa pienentää windowsin C-osiota, tehdä tilaa ?
<hahlo> olen muutaman kerran nyt bootannut ja pyöritellyt installeria siihen saakka
<Sysi> mites jos yrität gpartedilla ennen ku aukaset intallerin?
<hahlo> sitä en oo kokeillu
<hahlo> aiemmin toi asennin on toiminut
<hahlo> hiiri liikkuu mutta ne painikkeet ei toimi
<hahlo> saako sen asentimen matalampaan resoon käynnistettyä? jonkinlainen graaffinen ongelma ilmeisesti
<sippis> onko kellään kokemusta lenovo OneLink stationin ja linuxin yhteensopivuudesta?
<reaby1> hahlo, Sysi: vieläkös se alternative install media on olemassa, missä asennus hoidetaan tekstitilassa ?
<reaby1> tuli vaan mieleen, että se vois ratkaista tuon ongelman
<Sysi> ei oo alternateja enää
<reaby1> ahaa
<Sysi> muita ku minimal, jonka päälle toki voi asentaa ubuntu-desktopin
<reaby1> jees
<reaby1> hitsit kun haluisin mun läppäriin kubuntun, sen asentaminen vaan osoittautui todella hankalaksi
<Sysi> uefi tai jotaki vielä ikävämpää?
<reaby1> no ei sentään, nimittäin levyllä on 4 osiota, kaikki primäärejä, vaikka pienensin windowsin ntfs osion aikasemmin niin ei anna luoda tiedostojärjestelmää siihen tyhjään
<reaby1> käytännössä jos haluan tohon linuxin, menetän recoveryn
<reaby1> mitä en haluais
<reaby1> mutta noh, toisaalta poltin tosin sen palautussarjan 6 dvd:tä
<reaby1> tässä arponu kohta pari viikkoa ton formatoimista kokonaan siten että sen recoveryn sit menettää
<reaby1> kun mää oon kyllästyny windowsissa devaamiseen, helpompaa olis natiivi linux kun kaiken maailman bash/git/gitbash/powershell säädöt :)
<Sysi> virtuaali ei täytä tarvetta?
<reaby1> niin, ei se oikein
<reaby1> täs just otin backupit, aattelin jos nyt sit syteen tai saveen
<reaby1> :D
<reaby1> on tossa näköjään uefikin
<Sysi> sen ei kai tosin pitäis olla kovin iso ongelma
<reaby1> kätevää kun sen voi valita että käyttääkö legacyä vai uutta
<reaby1> pitäisköhän laittaa nyt uefi ihan testin vuoksi
<mjr> reaby1, 4 primääripartitiota on mbr-partitiontiskeeman maksimi, enempää ei vaan onnistu. Extendedit pitää laittaa yhden primäärin sisään joten niitäkään ei voi tehdä tuosta lähtötilanteesta.
<reaby1> mjr: jep aattelin poistaa windows osion, toisaalta tässä näyttää olevan uefi support, jos sen pyöräyttäis päälle niin vois konvertoida levyn gpt:ksi
<reaby1> mutmut
<reaby1> ehkä mää vaan jyrään ton levyn kokonansa, laitan uefin päälle ja katon mitä käy
<reaby1> jaa
<reaby1> testaanpa buutata efin kautta, bios bootilla kparted ei anna tehdä gpt partitioita
<reaby1> tai sitten en vaan osaa
<reaby1> jaha, kohta näkee boottaaks mikään enää :D
<reaby1> dual boot success!
<reaby1> .D
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/EtherCalc
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hzfyC8 -> 3x41 EtherCalc - Viikon VALO #145 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-06
<reaby1> mikähän olis kätevin (graafinen) keino mounttia sftp jakoja gnomessa
<reaby1> jaa löytykin
<reaby1> kiva :D
<IAmNotThatGuy> Tm_Tr, poke
<Tm_T> IAmNotThatGuy: hi hi
<IAmNotThatGuy> Sup Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> playing outside
<IAmNotThatGuy> ohhh.. okay then enjoy.. We can talk later
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-29
<marsupapu> Onkohan tuo Jolla ja Sailfish jo sellasessa kuosissa että viittis ostaakkin
<marsupapu> Alkuvaiheessa oli vissiin vakavan luokan bugittelua softassa
<gumrak> liekö koskaan moisessa kuosissa:)
<marsupapu> Alkas käytettynä saada 200€ kahta puolta
<Iltsu> mä ainaki vaihdan täl viikol puhelinta
<Iltsu> siskol tosin toimii kivasti
<anacron> oon käyttäny jollaa releassista asti
<Iltsu> sama
<Iltsu> värinä hajos josaa kohtaa
<Iltsu> ja nyt mun pitää kokoaja olla masentamas voicecall-ui :ta uudesta aet voin soittaa :D
<anacron> mulla on lähinnä ollu ongelmaa hardiksen kanssa, sim slotti on vähä löysä ja fillaroidessa joskus hukkaa simmin
<anacron> sit toki ihan kaikki google playn kautta asennetut softat ei toimi niinkuin pitäis
<pesasa> Täälläkin joulukuulta asti ollut käytössä. Muuten ollut oikein hyvä, mutta ne kaksi ikävää ongelmaa: ne satunnaiset boottailut (virranhallinnan/akun latauksen tunnistamisessa jotain ongelmaa) ja btrfs:n kikkailu (levyltä kaikki tila varattu, vaikka kaikki ei ole käytössä).
<pesasa> Ja jotta ei mene ihan off-topiciksi, niin "Joulukuussako se Ubuntu-puhelin oli tulossa?"
<pesasa> anacron: Mä olen asentanut Android-softaa lähinnä F-Droidista.
<puhuri> rauta on kyllä verkkopuolelta ihan hyvää, nettitutkalla oma enkka taitaa olla 90 Mbit/s http://www.netradar.org/m/a8aa424b-5c8f-4b52-8dae-b140d59ac3c4 mutta omassa on ilmeisesti virtapuolella jotain häikkää
<puhuri> mutta kunnolla toimivaa gps-loggeria ei tunnu olevan mikä on suurin syy N900:sen käyttöön (näppiksen lisäksi)
<ninnnu> Mulla on Jollassa vain perinteiset boottiongelmat, muilta osin ihan jepa tuote
<anacron> millasia boottiongelmia?
<ninnnu> No luuri on välillä sitä mieltä että akussa on heikosti sähköä ja pyörähtää ympäri
<Iltsu> joo aina
<Iltsu> kytke laturi
<Iltsu> sit siel o 53 % jälel
<ninnnu> yleensä tää tapahtuu jossain missä ei ole laturia
<ninnnu> esim. tänään kahdesti bussissa
<Iltsu> mulla ei voicecall-ui suostu aina käynnistyy
<Iltsu> asentaa uusiks ni sitte
<ninnnu> mulla on noi perussoftat yleensä toiminu ihan ok
<puhuri> mulla tuo ilmenee, että akkua voi olla 89% ja sitten kun tekee jotain virtaintensiivistä (kameran salama, verkkoliikennettä) niin kaatuu suorilta
<ninnnu> en oo harrastanu mitään patchmanagereita tai muita..
<puhuri> Mitäköhän näyttöasetuksissa tarkoittaa "Skaalaa kaikkien ikkunoiden sisältö vastaamaan" (tietty näyttö tai "Suurimmat toimnnot sisältävää näyttöä" tai "Pienimmät..")
<puhuri> helppi ei kerro näistä mitään
<puhuri> tosin eipä tuolla näytä olevan mitään merkitystä. Saman näköinen asetuksta riippumatta
<tale> Onko Finnish Remix -levyotos semmoinen että sen voi kirjoittaa myös USB-tikulle? En vielä saanut tehtyä semmoista joka boottaisikin.
<Tm_T> pitäisi se tietääkseni olla
<Mikaela> Jos ei ei ole niin "isohybrid <levykuva>" niin siitä pitäisi tulla sellainen. isohybrid on muistaakseni paketissa syslinu.
<tale> Tavallinen Ubuntu 14.04.1 boottaa USB-tikulta.
<tale> Kokeilen vielä kerran Finnix Remixiä.
<tale> Mistä tietää tarviko isohybrid tehdä?
<Mikaela> Se olisi kiva tietää.
<tale> Nyt käynnistyy Finnish Remix UST-tikulta.
<Iltsu> ninnnu, emmäkää :d
<Mikaela> tale: isohybridillä vai ilman?
<tale> Mikaela: Tein Käynnistyslevyn luonnilla. Luulen se tekee siihen sen isohybridin.
<tale> Ubuntu ei tunnu pitävän tuon koneen näytönohjaimesta, kun näyttö pitää psykedeelistä showta.
<Mikaela> Ei minun tietääkseni tee.
<puhuri> nykyään ei taida olla markkinoilla ollenkaan postscript-lasereita pienemmässä kokoluokassa vaan mustavalkovehkeet on sitten järeitä 50s/min tulostimia ja hinta sen mukainen
<puhuri> pitäiskö bluetoothin toimia 14.04:ssa? Aina tiedostojen kopiointia yrittäessä tulee "Another operation in progress" eikä DUN myöskään toimi (Noksun N900 ja N9 toisina osapuolina ja 12.04:ssä toimi yleensä viimeistään toisella yrityksellä)
<puhuri> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1284308
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1284308 in obex-data-server (Ubuntu) "Bogus "another operation in progress" error. Can't copy files from a bluetooth device" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<puhuri> (kommentti 14 kyllä innovatiivinen ratkaisu... tosin siinä ei edes tartteisi bluetoothia)
<mjr> kykenin just männäviikolla siirtämään, joskin paritusta piti vähän yritellä
<mjr> kyllähän noi bt-kamat tuntuu vähän epäluotettavilta :I
<puhuri> paritus tuntui onnistuvan mainiosti (kun keksin mistä voin vaihtaa koneen bt-nimen joksikin muuksi kuin ubuntu-0:ksi /etc/machine-info:PRETTY_HOSTNAME=viksu )
<puhuri> ei siinä muuten, mutta kun tuosta N900:sta on usb-liitin rikki eikä jaksaisi irroitella muistikorttia yhden tiedoston siirtämiseksi
<Iltsu> mites scp?
<puhuri> se tietty vaihtoehtona varmaan kohta helpoin
<mlpug> mulla on myös n900 usb liitin rikki. ei pysty lataamaan enää. jouduin lataamaan ihan erilaisen akun muulla nokiakännykällä ja sitten erilaisilla pahvinpaloilla tuin sen toisen akun n900 sisälle siksi aikaa että sain hetken käytettyä sitä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-09-30
<zacura> df
<zacura> hups
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-01
<markosu> http://ltsp.fi/?page_id=42  Laitetaanko tuo nat-rules.sh tiedosto vielä rc.local tiedostoon 14.04 järjestelmässä että se ajetaan buutissa?
<puhuri> itse laittaisin tuon nat-rules.sh /etc/network/if-up.d -hakemistoon (ja sääntöihin vielä lisäksi sääntöjen nollaus eli iptables -t nat -F ja iptables -F (jos muille palomuurisäännöille ei ole tarvetta)
<puhuri> nollaukset toki ennen noiden nat-sääntöjen asettamista
<markosu> ok, kiitos
<markosu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8472010/ osaisko joku sanoa miksei clientit pääse verkkoon vaan ilmoittaa "resolving host..."
<Zastin> en oo ammattilainen, mutta puuttuuko gateway
<Zastin> ?
<Zastin> tai nojoo, unohda kommentti :)
<markosu> Serveriltä toimii yhteys mutta ei päätteiltä, kahden nicin palvelin
<Zastin> toimiiko yhteys ip osoitteilla?
<Zastin> eli onko ongelma, ettei saa selvitettyä osoitetta nimipalvelimelta
<markosu> hmm.. ping 8.8.8.8 ei ainakaan toiminut
<mjr> pitäisköhän nat-rules:lla olla #!/bin/sh alussa ja +x-oikeudet
<markosu> chmod 755 oikeudet tiedostolla, onko riittävät?
<mjr> ja se on muuten net.ipv4.ip_forward
<mjr> joo
<mjr> mut tuota tiedostoa ei ole selvästikään oikeasti ajettu
<markosu> ok, onko tuo /etc/network/if-up.d -hakemisto oikea paikka scriptille?
<mjr> en tiedä
<mjr> luultavasti sen voi tuolla tehdä
<markosu> https://wiki.debian.org/iptables
<markosu> tuota ohjetta kun seurasi niin lähti toimimaan
<markosu> vähän kyl jäi mietityttää että miten oikeaoppisesti tuo .sh ajetaan
<pesasa> Mä olen aikoinani säätänyt palomuurin ja nattaukset Shorewallilla.
<elias_a> Se ei ollut muuten hassumpi.
<czr_> itse olen käyttäny viimeaikoina iptables-persistent -pakettia
<czr_> palomuurisäännöt tulevat silloin suoraan iptables-formaatissa (iptables-store/restore) /etc/iptables:in alle
<czr_> buutissä päälle, ja sit homma toimii
<czr_> vaatii toki et osaa käyttää iptablesia eikä halua käyttää mitään yksinkertaistusta/monimutkaistusta välissä
<pesasa> Oliko niin, että Ubuntussa on oletuksena ufw hoitamassa noita?
<mjr> on se asennettuna muttei oletuksena käytössä
<pesasa> Ei oletuksena käytössä vai oletuksena tyhjä säännöistä?
<mjr> ei käytössä
<mjr> se tekee aika monimutkaiset sääntörakennelmat sit jos sen vaan laittaa päälle, ei voi käytännössä sit hallinnoida muuten kuin sen kautta
<pesasa> Jep. Tuota koetin vähän katsoa, kun viimeeksi asentelin kotipalvelimen. Uncompliated FireWall tuntui sen verran monimutkaiselta, että päädyin käyttämään Shorewallia, kuten aiemminkin.
<czr_> ufw taitaa olla käytössä yhdessä palvelimessa pelkästään. se toimii about niin kauan kun riittää "salli etäältä pääsy ssh:hon tästä verkosta/yhdestä IP:stä". kaikki muu menee hemmetin hankalaksi (ainakin itselleni) ymmärtää
<mjr> juu
<mjr> suunnilleen
<czr_> mut noi on vähän tuollaisia, ettei ihan helposti pysty rakentamaan perusihmiselle sopivaa abstraktioita asioille jotka ei nyt vaan ole yksinkertaisia
<czr_> yhtä huonosti toi idea toimii windows-maailmassakin
<czr_> tietty jos ei tiedä mitä kaikkea voi tehdä, niin ehkä sit tyytyy noihin. evt.
<czr_> itse diggaan ehkä enemmän kuitenkin tästä: http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Packet_Flow (ne graafit tuolla)
<czr_> noista vieläpä puuttuu kokonaan noiden laitteiden kytkinpiirien logiikka :-). mut ehkä toi on ihan riittävä
<Mikaela> Eikö ufw ole porteista? "ufw allow 22/tcp"?
<puhuri> onko kukaan törmnnyt 14.04:ään että valmiustilasta palatessa ei näppäimistö (tai mikään valikoista) toimi lukitusruudussa?
<puhuri> ratkeaa sillä, että menee tekstikonsoliin, loggaa sisään ja pkill compiz
<puhuri> ja sen jälkeen pitää toivoa, että saa terminaalin, jossa voi käynnistää compizin uudestaan
<puhuri> teoria on, että liittyy joko toiseen näyttöön tai telakkaan mutta vasta huomenna voin testata
<pesasa_> Mitäs, mitäs Libreofficen (Impress) svg-tuelle on tapahtunut?
<pesasa> Vuosi sitten tehdyt kalvot, joissa on käytetty svg-kuvia ja nyt niiden kohdalla on vaan saman muotoiset valkoiset lätkät.
<tale> pesasa: Onko ne SVG-tiedostot siirretty mukana samaan paikkaan?
<pesasa> On niinkin, mutta vaikka tekisin uuden tiedoston ja tuon svg-kuvan sinne, niin pelkkää valkoista näyttää.
<pesasa> Onneksi on kalvot exportattu pdf:ksi, mutta olisin tehnyt pientä päivitystä.
<tale> pesasa: Tuntuu olevan vikaa nelosversion Libreofficen SVG-importissa. https://www.libreoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=62284
<lubotu3> bugs.freedesktop.org bug 62284 in filters and storage "SVG import regression in LibreOffice 4.0 and above" [Major,New]
<pesasa> Vuosi sitten on toiminut ihan hyvin. Kyllä silloin jo oli 4.x.
<pesasa> No, tiedänpähän olla tekemättä seuraavia tuolla. Joko suoraan svg:nä (JessyInk tai Sozi) tai html5:nä (Reveal.js tms.)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-02
<puhuri> liberofficen m$-yhteensopivuus siis senkun paranee :-)
<Mikaela> :)
<puhuri> itse lopetin pp:n käytön kun 97-versio ei suostunut avaamaan 95:lla tehtyjä kalvoja nimenomaan työkoneessa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-03
<ewalker> unityn search lopetti yhtä-äkkiä sovellusten hakemisen (filterin asetus ei vaikuta), onko muilla ollut samaa ongelmaa ?
<Mikaela> Mitäköhän "E: Method gave invalid 103 Redirect message" tarkoittaa "apt-get update"lla? Sitä on tullut pitkin päivää.
<Mikaela> http://sprunge.us/WiFa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-04
<mlpug> laitoin serveriin do-release-upgrade komennon ssh lla etänä. sitten yhteys katkesi. kun menen sinne ssh:lla takaisin niin mistä näen, että mikä tuon do-release-upgraden tilanne on?
<mlpug> eli onko se loputtomasti odottamassa inputtia multa siinä katkenneessa ssh yhteydessä vai onko do-release-upgrade suoritettu kokonaan valmiiksi vai onko siellä työt kesken, mutta etenemässä?
<mlpug> senverran näen tuosta, että /etc/apt/sources.list tiedosto on jo tuon tuoreemman releasen mukainen
<puhuri> jälkiviisautta: screen (tai vast.)
<puhuri> en tiedä mitä sanoo, jos koetat ajaa uudestaan?
<puhuri> mitä sanoo pgrep do-release-upgrade ?
<mlpug> puhuri, no hyvä idea! se sanoo "No new release found". pgrep ei sano mitään. eli ehkä se sitten tuli valmiiksi.
<puhuri> näin voisi veikata, kai serveri on jossain kaukana jos pitää konsolille pääästä :-)
<mlpug> mietin, koitin katsoa apt ja dpkg lokeista että onko siellä jotain "do-release-upgrade completed" tyylistä riviä, muttei näy
<tale> Eikös voisi poistaa sen upgrade-prosessin, käynnistää screen ja sen sisällä uudestaan do-release-upgrade
<mlpug> no kyllä sinne pääsee, mutta siellä ei ole näppistä eikä näyttöä ja vaikka oliskin niin ei kai sieltä näe sen enempää kuin tästä ssh yhteydestäkään kun alunperin ammuin sen päivityksen käyntiin ssh:lla
<tale> Periaatteessa kai voisi yrittää lukea sen prosessin tty:stä mitä sinne on kirjoittunut.
<puhuri> vielä ennen buuttia voisi kokeilla dpkg --configure -a
<puhuri> joka varmaan kertoo jos joku paketti on solmussa?
<mlpug> tale, ps -le| grep upgrade ei sano mitään. Eli siellä ei ole mitään upgrade prosessia?
<tale> mlpug: Se on voinut käynnistää apt tai dpkg tai vastaavia prosesseja.
<mlpug> jos sen niminen prosessi on mukana loppuun asti niin sitten tämäkin tukee sitä että homma tuli jo valmiiksi
<mlpug> puhuri, tuo dpkg sanoo, että "dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process" eli kyllä tää johonkin perätilaan nyt jäi
<mlpug> varmaan turvallisinta palata lähtöruutuun
<Tekno_> mis verkos tää kanava on
<kirvesAxe> freenode
<Tekno_> kyl mä tiesin, testasin vaa ootteko hereil
<puhuri> mlpug: mitä on viimeiset rivit dpkg.log:issa?
<mlpug> puhuri, aloin laittamaan uusiksi tuota että sikäli case closed. kuitenkin: siellä oli kai halfconfigured libc ja installed libc tms
<pesasa> Mahtoiko olla jopa niin, että do-release-upgrade käynnistäisi sen päivitysprosessin screeniin? Vannomaan en mene, mutta itse olen aina ajanut tuon screenin sisällä ja muistaisin joskus todenneeni, että lopputulos olisi ollut kaksi sisäkkäistä screeniä.
<pesasa> Voin toki erehtyäkin...
<mjr> kyl
<mjr> koska itsekin olen päätynyt tuplascreeniin
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-05
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/PDF-Shuffler
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-01
<tale> Päivitin Ubuntu 12.04 -> 14.05.3. Nyt nimipalvelu ei toimi.
<tale> Vika on /etc/resolv.conf tiedostossa, rivi nameserver 127.0.0.1
<tale> Kirjoitin tilalle nameserver 8.8.8.8 jotta pääsin tänne Irc-kanavalle kysymään.
<mjr> ei se ole vika, oletuksena käytetään paikallista proxynimipalvelinta
<mjr> se voi olla vika jos _se_ ei toimi
<tale> No, nimipalvelu ei toimi, en vielä tiedä miksi.
<tale> Syslog näyttää paljon tätä virheriviä: kernel: [ 3489.932037] mei_me 0000:00:03.0: unexpected reset: dev_state = ENABLED
<tale>  kernel: [ 2924.800029] mei_me 0000:00:03.0: timer: connect/disconnect timeout
<tale> Onko se dnsmasq jonka pitäisi tehdä paikallinen nimipalvelu?
<tale> dnsmasq[1146]: setting upstream servers from DBus
<tale> dnsmasq[1146]: using nameserver 193.210.19.19#53
<tale> Se näyttäisi saavan asetukset.
<mjr> on
<tale> Taisin onnistua korjaamaan. Poistin /etc/resolv.conf ja tein tilalle symbolisen linkin /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<tale> Koitan vielä pysyykö bootin jälkeen toiminnassa.
<mjr> ah, joo, sinne sen pitäiskin osoittaa
<Thaurwylth> Heeeetkinen, mikäs tämä tämmöinen 14.05 on, eikös joskus ollut semmoinen 4+10-julkaisuaikataulu?
<Thaurwylth> Vähän myöhässä toki ihmettely.
<tathhu> Mennyt varmaan ohi nelosesta :P
<tale> Joo, tuo korjas. Päivitys ei osannut vaihtaa /etc/resolv.conf tiedostosta symboliseksi linkiksi.
<tale> Kas, typo. Onneksi Thaurwylth osasi keskittyä oleelliseen tässä viankorjauksessa.
<tale> Nyt ihmettelemään miksi Gnome Flashback ei toimi.
<Thaurwylth> Mitä vittua? Kai sitä nyt rehellisesti saa ihmetellä. Mie siis oikeasti luulin, että on julkaistu 14.04 sijasta 14.05, ei miulla ole mitään käryä Ubuntun vuoden 2014 julkaisuaikataulusta.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-02
<Echramath> Jonainen vuonna tuli .06, ei kai ne muuten ole myöhästyneet...
<Echramath> Uhhuh, siitäkin on sitäpaitsi vain 9 vuotta
<ighea> https://www.huuto.net/kohteet/hp-spectre-x360-133-ultrabook-i7-5500u-8-gt-512-gt-uudenve/378895428
<elias_a> ighea: Onko toi sun ilmo?
<ighea> on
<ighea> huuda pois
<elias_a> ighea: Onko tietoa linux-yhteensopivuudesta?
<ighea> kaikki pelaa pienellä säädöllä
<ighea> äänet vaati tuoreen kernelin ja vähän acpi_osi-rivejä kernelin parametreihin
<elias_a> Ok. Kattellaan. Tyttö tarttis lukioläppärin. Minä pysyn Thinkpadeissa.
<ighea> tuon kun poimii muutamalla satkulla niin ei voi väittää pahasti rahallisesti hävinneensä.
<ighea> uuden saa verkkiksestä vähän alta 1500e
<elias_a> Kauanko se pelittää kevyttä kirjoituskäyttöä akullisella?
<ighea> no se surullinen juttu on etten tosiaan ole kyseistä laitetta juurikaan käyttänyt :D sekakäytöllä se meni mielestäni 6-8 tuntia
<ighea> linuxissa
<elias_a> Ok. Kiitos!
<ighea> oon tässä yrittänyt hankkiutua turhasta omasta elektroniikasta eroon. totesin, että työpaikan tarjoama kannettava saa riittää kaikkeen. siinäkin on periaatteessa 1 laite liikaa :P
<ighea> elias_a: sen verran pitää vielä täsmentää, että "kaikki toimii" oli vähän huono ilmaisu. kompassia, kiihtyvyysanturia ja gyroskooppia ei tullut yllätys yllätys testattua.
<Thaurwylth> Eikös se ole ainakin Ubuntu Touchin jätkien vanha mainospuhe, että mobiilitoiminnot eivät toimi tavallisessa Ubuntussa?
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-04
<netman87> chrome ja chromium hardware video decode ei toimi millään?
<netman87> mitenkäs firefox?
<tale> netman87: Mikä näytönohjain ja mikä Ubuntu? Oletko asentanut ajurin näytönohjaimelle?
<netman87_> intel hd 4000
<netman87_> ubuntu vivid 15.04 net-install -> xorg, lightdm, i3, chrome + chromium + firefox, vaapi + intel vaapi driver, ffmpeg + mencoder + gstreamer
<netman87_> käytössä intel xorg ajuri, ei erityisemmin konffittu mitään
<netman87_> tuki testattu mm. opengl 3.0:lle
<netman87_> videon purku ja pakkaus onnistuu raudalla (steam in-home streaming)
<tale> netman87: Minun mielestäni tuossa Ubuntussa toimisi rautapurku videolle, jos on asentanut sen vakion 15.04:n.
<tale> netman87: Mahtaako tuosta puuttua jotain videopurkuun liittyvää mikä vakioasennuksessa tulee mukana?
<tale> netman87: Ainakin Intelin tommoisten näytönohjaiten kanssa rautapurku toimii.
<tale> netman87: http://askubuntu.com/questions/614320/how-to-enable-hardware-acceleration-of-video-decoding-in-mplayer-with-intel-hd30
<ansa> ainakin jossain vaiheessa chromen flashissa rautapurku oli disabloitu linux-alustalla
<tale> ansa: Joo, tämä bugi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1463598
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 1463598 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium 43 fails to use hardware acceleration" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tale> Mutta se oli vain Chromiumissa, Firefox ja Google Chrome piti olla OK.
<tale> Tossa bugin lopussa sanotaan miten sen Use hardware acceleration  saa käyttöön Chromessa.
<ansa> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=137247 - ei tähän kyllä oo mitään päivityksiä tullut
<ansa> hmm, paitsi ilmeisesti ubuntun chromiumissa tuo on pätsätty käyttöön (ainakin joissain versioissa) koska chromeos:ssa tuki kuitenkin on käytössä
<netman87_> niin eli google chromessa ei toimi, ubuntun chromiumissa ei toimi, firefoxissa ei toimi
<netman87_> piti asentaa jonkun ppa:n kautta chromium-beta ja siihen sitten kopioida pari tiedostoa google chromesta (tuki netflix jne jne tyyppisille maksetuille videoille/striimeille) ja sitten generoida omat api keyt ja oauth häsmäkät että sai ton google syncin käyttöön
<netman87_> ja sitten poistaa normi adoben flashi ja sitten asentaa pepperflash-nonfree
<tale> netman87: Etkös kysynyt videon rautapurusta?
<netman87_> sitten piti asentaa laajennos joka tekee taikoja youtuben kanssa että videot tulee h264 formaatissa vp9:n sijasta
<netman87_> ja sitten toimiikin rautapurku selaimessa (chromium-beta)
<netman87_> paitsi että twitch käyttää edelleen flashiä videolle ja siinähän ei edelleenkään se rauta pääse tekemään taikoja
<tathhu> netman87_, käytä livestreameria :P
<tathhu> netman87_, ja kaveriks https://github.com/bastimeyer/livestreamer-twitch-gui/releases
<netman87_> tilanne: youtube 1080p koko ruudulla -> cpu käyttö 5-20% 800MHz eikä mtn ongelmia | twitch medium cpu usage 30-50% 800MHz ja kaikki mahdollinen hidastelee
<netman87_> tathhu, juu on mulla jo livestreamer viriteltynä. tahtoisin vaan sen toimiin suoraan selaimesta
<ansa> olin sanomassa että eikös adoben flashissa saanut rautapurun, mutta eihän se enää toimikaan kun npapi on poistettu
<tathhu> netman87_, kaveri puhu et sillä oli päivittyny twitchin playeri html5 mut en sit tiiä, en oo aikoihin käyttäny
<netman87_> tathhu, playerin controllit on html5 ja itse video/playeri on sitten flash
<netman87_> ellei ole ihan uus juttu
<netman87_> nostin cpu limitin 50% eli jotakuinki 1.2GHz ja nyt pyörii 40-45fps source laadulla
<netman87_> eli oisko tuo main profiili 1280x720
<netman87_> eli vieläkään ei täydellistä jälkeä ole ja virrankulutus nousee ikävästi
<netman87_> lämmöt nousee kans :/
<netman87_> nyt sanois akku että 2 tuntia
<netman87_> youtubessa jossa nyt viritelmä toimii onkin sitten 2x pitempään virtaa, prossu ei ote ylimääräistä kuormaa ja toimii täysin ongelmitta 1080p 60fps
<netman87_> 3 tuntia näyttäis olevan youtubessa akunkesto
<netman87_> pitäis ladata akku ja katsoa kuinka pitkään tuo oikeasti pyörittää vaikka 720p videota kokoruudulla näytön kirkkaus 50%
<netman87> näköjään vie samanverta virtaa twitch mitä jos pelaan sauerbratenia tai terrariaa :D
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-04
<tale> Vain epäsuorasti Ubuntu-kysymys, mutta: Luulin Android-laitteet osaa jakaa 4G yhteyden WiFI:n kautta muille tietokoneille, esimerkiksi Ubuntu-läppärille.
<ninnnu> Pitäisi osata, joo
<tale> Eilen oli Huawei tabletti, jossa Android 4.4, jossa ei lainkaan löytynyt tuommoista toimintoa.
<tale> Omassa Android-puhelimessani tuo on, ja se on vanha jossa Android 2.3.
<ninnnu> onko tarkempaa mallia tuosta Huaweista?
<tale> En muista enää, oletan se on DNA-kaupasta ostettu. Onko tämä jotain operaattorien erikoisversioita, joissa tuo ominaisuus on pois jotta saadaan myytä monta liittymää samaan talouteen?
<ninnnu> no sinänsä aika normaalia on että liittymän soppari kieltää tetheröinnin, ja joskus sitä pakotetaan rampauttamalla laitetta
<ninnnu> mut ollu enempi jenkkien hommia sellane
<ninnnu> tai siis tetheröintikielto on täälläkin, mutta sitä ei valvota tai estetä samalla tavalla
<ninnnu> DNA:n kaupasta arvoin että laite on luultavasti Huawein Mediapad, ja sen hotspotin pitäs mennä jotenkin näin:  http://devices.vodafone.com.au/web/huawei-mediapad-m2-8-0-android-5-1-1/personalise-your-tablet/connecting-tablet-and-computer/use-tethering
<tale> ninnnu: Tuosta saa sen käsityksen, että vain USB:n kautta voi jakaa yhteyden. Semmoinen asetus löytyi siitä tabletista kyllä.
<ninnnu> tale: mutta kuvakaappauksissa näkyy "Portable wifi hotspot"
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-09
<elias_a> Osaakos joku kertoa lääkkeet siihen kun yle-dl:n uusinkaan versio 2.12 ei näytä lataavan Yle Areenasta ehjiä videotiedostoja?
<elias_a> Internal data stream error tulee Totemin virheeksi. VLC ei anna virhettä vaan soittaa pelkät äänet, ei kuvaa.
<elias_a> Ai jukra - vika taitaakin olla puuttuvissa koodekeissa tjsp. koska aiemmin ladatut videotkaan eivät toistu.
<elias_a> restricted-extras oli asentamatta. Totem alkoi soittaa videoita mutta VLC ei. Hassua.
<ninnnu> VLC ei taida hirveesti käyttää järjestelmän koodekkeja, vaan sillä on omansa
<ninnnu> joka on osasyy siihen miksi se on suosittu Windowsilla
<elias_a> Ai juu niin.
<elias_a> Mikähän tossa sitten on, että noi yle-dl:lla ladatut videot ei suostu VLC:llä toistumaan?
<elias_a> Vai olenko minä ainoa, jolla on moinen vika?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-03
<ufokenraali> terve
<prodd> hei miten saan toimiin steamin ubuntu studiolla? asensin ja koitan käynnistää niin ei mitään tapahdu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-08
<ufokenraali> terve
<Tekno> hei
<Tekno> miltä planeetalt
<ufokenraali> hei mikähän on vikana mun ubuntu studiossa kun ei käynnisty steam, spotify ja monet mitä asentanu
<ufokenraali> ei tapahu mitään ku painaa käynnistä
<ufokenraali> oon alkulähteestä
<ufokenraali> mikä mulla on vikana
<ufokenraali> miks nuo ei käynnisty
<Tekno> en tiiä
<ufokenraali> ala kertoa
<Tekno> mitä se sanoo terminaaliin jos koitat sielt käynnistää
<ninnnu> Avaa terminaali ("Pääte"), kirjoita sinne "steam"
<ninnnu> Sieltä pitäs irrota pari vihjettä
<ufokenraali> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<ufokenraali> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<ufokenraali> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<ufokenraali> libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
<ufokenraali> libGL error: driver pointer missing
<ufokenraali> libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
<ufokenraali> libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so
<ufokenraali> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast
<ufokenraali> wat i do
<ninnnu> https://askubuntu.com/questions/654566/steam-doesnt-start-libgl-error on pari ehdotusta
<ufokenraali> kiitos
<ufokenraali> jos haluan tehä vähä riisutumman ubuntu studion niin kannattaako alusta koota vai poistella vaan turhat?
<ninnnu> Määrittele riisutumpi
<ninnnu> Todnäk. riittää että asennat vain esim. xfce4:n
<ufokenraali> no en kyl tarvi ku oikeestaa musanteko softat
<ufokenraali> ja steamiä sun muuta
<ninnnu> Mä en usko että siitä korkeintaan parista vapautuvasta gigasta on niin paljon iloa että kannattaa vaivautua
<ninnnu> Jaa, Studiossa on jo xfce valmiiksi..
<ufokenraali> Jooh, pitää tsekkailla
<ufokenraali> kiits
<Tekno> D
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-03
<pesasa> Mitäs mystistä on tapahtunut paketille fonts-mgopen?
<pesasa> Mielestäni mulla on ollut tuo asennettua jotakuinkin aina. Nyt paketinhallinta ei äkkiä tunnista edes tuota pakettia.
<pesasa> 18.04 (K)ubuntu
<pesasa> Ihan kuin olisi jossain päivityksessä vaan hävinnyt.
<pesasa> Ainakin 16.04:ssä on ollut. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fonts-mgopen
<puhuri> Debianissa viimeeksi ollut Jessiessä, poistettu testingistä 2016. ROM; obsolete, abandoned upstream
<puhuri> https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/fonts-mgopen
<pesasa> No penteles. Miten fontista voi tulla obsolete? "Abandoned upstream" Mihin sitä tarvitaan fontin kanssa?
<pesasa> Mulla on läjä svg-tiedostoja, joissa olen käyttänyt MgOpen Cosmetica -fonttia (ja ehkä muita noita). Jotka eivät tietenkään renderöidy ilman.
<puhuri> asentui toi jessien paketti ihan ok 18.04:ään http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian/pool/main/f/fonts-mgopen/fonts-mgopen_1.1-9_all.deb
<pesasa> Täytyypä pistää talteen. On vaan vähän mystistä, että tuo oli mielestäni asennettuna ja se on jostain syystä hävinnyt.
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-05
<Talikka> Ubuntu MATEssa oli paljon bugeja alkuvuonna... onkohan vieläkin...
<kirvesAxe> odottelen innolla uutta versiota, nykyrautani firmwarelle optimoitu versio pitäis tulla sen myötä saataville niin vois lopettaa tällä faildowsilla leikimisen...
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-06
<ernie77_> Siinä yksi syy miksi noi flavourit ja spin-offit ei ole kiinnostavia. Onko niillä varmasti riittävästi resursseja kehittää ja ylläpitää jokaista versiota.
<kirvesAxe> njoo
<Talikka> Ubuntu ja Kubuntu ovat minulle olleet vaikeita ja epäintuitiivisia.
<Talikka> Kyllä Ubuntu MATElle on vahva yhteisö käsittääkseni.
<Talikka> Tamperelainen Koneet kiertoon oy käyttää pääosin Ubuntu MATEa. Firman toinen perustaja Paul Brown suositteli minulle podcastia http://goinglinux.com/
<Talikka> Harmi vain, että suomeksi on hyvin vähän saatavilla ohjeita Ubuntu MATElle. Linux Mintille sen sijaan on paljonkin ohjeita http://linuxmint.fi/
